# The Hive Is Alive!



## Angel Tarragon

Well, ladies and gents the last hive made it to 300 pages, but I think its time to move on.

Anyway, chatter away to your hearts content!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm running a PbP on my site to test it out.  It's setting material from a setting I created for Rolemaster ages ago.  I'm working it into D20 now.



Sounds cool. I'm really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bront

Never!  One hive to rule them all! Muhahah!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds cool. I'm really looking forward to seeing it.



It's on my site in the PbP section as a downloadable word file.  Admitedly a lot of it is recycled SRD/OGL stuff.  But it's there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, y'know, its that ummm stuff that makes one classy.  I think I left mine in my suit pocket.
> 
> And, yes, I own a suit.



Thank goodness it isn't also your birthday suit!


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Never!  One hive to rule them all! Muhahah!




I refuse to post on this thread!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Never!  One hive to rule them all! Muhahah!



It had to be done evetually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I refuse to post on this thread!



But you already did!


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, crap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's on my site in the PbP section as a downloadable word file.  Admitedly a lot of it is recycled SRD/OGL stuff.  But it's there.



You wouldn't mind linking it, would you?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But you already did!




Fine, I won't post a second time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, crap.



Yup!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fine, I won't post a second time.



You just did!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You wouldn't mind linking it, would you?



go to forums.bront.org and it's in the Recruiting thread started by me 

It's v.2, so it's far from done yet.  Most of the rest of the stuff I've written is on my front page.

We need to get to 12,000 posts before the old hive can rest in piece.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You just did!




Fine!  I won't post a third time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fine!  I won't post a third time.



Then what do you call that?

_*points up*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> go to forums.bront.org and it's in the Recruiting thread started by me
> 
> It's v.2, so it's far from done yet.  Most of the rest of the stuff I've written is on my front page.
> 
> We need to get to 12,000 posts before the old hive can rest in piece.



Coolio!    I'll check it out!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then what do you call that?
> 
> _*points up*_




Fine, then I won't-

This could go on for a while.


----------



## jonesy

The Hive is a live what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> The Hive is a live what?



wire.    :\


----------



## Dog Moon

We should continue posting in the other thread and try to catch up with this one.  
 Or better yet, find another group of hivers and have a post-off!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> We should continue posting in the other thread and try to catch up with this one.
> Or better yet, find another group of hivers and have a post-off!



That would be too funny!


----------



## jonesy

"Mister Igor, more electricity!"

"Are you sure master? The neighbours are already complaining."

"We don't have any neighbours."

"Oh. Then who have I been talking to?"

"Just flip the switch already."

"Fine, fine."

"It's alive. Alive!! It is...Muahahahaa!"

"You're naming it Muahahahaa? Won't that be a bit hard? I mean, hey Muahahahaa come over here! Just doesn't sound right."

"Why are you talking to that wall? Anyway, no, I am going to call it...the Hivemind!"

"The whatmind?"

"The Hivemind! It is in possession of the grand total of human knowledge!"

"You mean it's like a Library of Congress? Only bigger? That's stupid."

"Now you are talking to my desk. And _that_ is stupid."

"It's a lovely desk."

"You think? I made it with my own two hands."

"You mean my hands? I built the thing."

"That's what I just said."

"Right. Shouldn't you stop that Hivemind thing?"

"Once it gets going it can not be stopped."

"No, I mean it just broke through the wall. I can see it running over that hill. I think it's headed to the village."

"After it! We'll take the Badgermobile!"

"The whatmobile?"

"Precisely!"


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm sooo confused.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm sooo confused.



So what else is old?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> "Mister Igor, more electricity!"
> 
> "Are you sure master? The neighbours are already complaining."
> 
> "We don't have any neighbours."
> 
> "Oh. Then who have I been talking to?"
> 
> "Just flip the switch already."
> 
> "Fine, fine."
> 
> "It's alive. Alive!! It is...Muahahahaa!"
> 
> "You're naming it Muahahahaa? Won't that be a bit hard? I mean, hey Muahahahaa come over here! Just doesn't sound right."
> 
> "Why are you talking to that wall? Anyway, no, I am going to call it...the Hivemind!"
> 
> "The whatmind?"
> 
> "The Hivemind! It is in possession of the grand total of human knowledge!"
> 
> "You mean it's like a Library of Congress? Only bigger? That's stupid."
> 
> "Now you are talking to my desk. And _that_ is stupid."
> 
> "It's a lovely desk."
> 
> "You think? I made it with my own two hands."
> 
> "You mean my hands? I built the thing."
> 
> "That's what I just said."
> 
> "Right. Shouldn't you stop that Hivemind thing?"
> 
> "Once it gets going it can not be stopped."
> 
> "No, I mean it just broke through the wall. I can see it running over that hill. I think it's headed to the village."
> 
> "After it! We'll take the Badgermobile!"
> 
> "The whatmobile?"
> 
> "Precisely!"



Freakin' hilarious! Love it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> So what else is old?



I believe the phrase is: So what else is new?


----------



## Heckler

jonesy said:
			
		

> "Mister Igor, more electricity!"
> 
> "Are you sure master? The neighbours are already complaining."
> 
> "We don't have any neighbours."
> 
> "Oh. Then who have I been talking to?"
> 
> "Just flip the switch already."
> 
> "Fine, fine."
> 
> "It's alive. Alive!! It is...Muahahahaa!"
> 
> "You're naming it Muahahahaa? Won't that be a bit hard? I mean, hey Muahahahaa come over here! Just doesn't sound right."
> 
> "Why are you talking to that wall? Anyway, no, I am going to call it...the Hivemind!"
> 
> "The whatmind?"
> 
> "The Hivemind! It is in possession of the grand total of human knowledge!"
> 
> "You mean it's like a Library of Congress? Only bigger? That's stupid."
> 
> "Now you are talking to my desk. And _that_ is stupid."
> 
> "It's a lovely desk."
> 
> "You think? I made it with my own two hands."
> 
> "You mean my hands? I built the thing."
> 
> "That's what I just said."
> 
> "Right. Shouldn't you stop that Hivemind thing?"
> 
> "Once it gets going it can not be stopped."
> 
> "No, I mean it just broke through the wall. I can see it running over that hill. I think it's headed to the village."
> 
> "After it! We'll take the Badgermobile!"
> 
> "The whatmobile?"
> 
> "Precisely!"




This is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> This is a thing of beauty.



QFT!!!!


----------



## jonesy

"Over the hills and far away..."

"What?"

"The Hivemind. It's over that hill and probably far away already. More speed, please, Igor."

"This is the vehicles top speed. That's what you get for modelling it after a badger."

"I like badgers."

"And I like strawberry jam, but I still wouldn't make a car that moved like it."

"Stop talking to that tree. And back up, we'll never catch the Hivemind if you keep hitting each and every one of them. Besides, how exactly does strawberry jam move?"

"Very very wobblily. Is that a word, wobblily?"

"Beats me. Sounds like a flower frankly. A very unsteady flower."

"Look! There it is!"

"Prepare the Badgercannon!"

"Are you sure?"

"Are you sure that that steering wheel can aswer your question? Prepare the cannon already."

"Fine, fine. One Badgercannon loaded with a badger."

"Fire!"

"Where, where? I don't like fire, let's go somewhere else, please?"

"No, no, no. The cannon. Ac ti va te the cannon!"

"There it goes. Funny how much noise a flying badger makes. By the by, didn't you just say that you like badgers? Why are you using them as cannon fodder?"

"*I'm* using them as cannon fodder, not that rubberduck in the back seat. So stop talking to it and eyes on the road. We are about to hit a chestnut tree."

"Jolly roger and peanut butter on top!"

"The who?"

"No, The Who was a sixties rock band."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> "There it goes. Funny how much noise a flying badger makes. By the by, didn't you just say that you like badgers? Why are you using them as cannon fodder?"



My favorite!


----------



## megamania

heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.



You like?


----------



## jonesy

"It's no use. The badgers just keep piling on top of it."

"At least our speed is improving now that the badgers aren't slowing us down."

"Which isn't saying much, master. The Hivemind is almost at the village."

"In the land of the braindead the moron is king."

"What does that have to do with anything."

"Just something from an old tv show. Brains In The City or maybe Braintrek."

"Braintrek? I always liked Brainpylon Five more. The way all the masters were portrayed."

"Oh please, who would ever believe a master would treat their creations properly. And what was with all those speeches anyway?"

"Look. What the heck is that Hivemind thingy doing?"

"It's building something out of that building. Get closer."

"How close?"

"What am I, your master?"

"Yes."

"Right. Umm...how about we stop here. Seeing as you already crashed into a wall."

"Sounds about right."

"Hivemind! This is your creator speaking! Shouting! Whatever. Look, can we talk about this?"

"Duck!"

"Enough with the rubberduck already Igor, I mean..Oouch! The Hivemind hit me with a brick! Why didn't you say anything!"

"More bricks! Let's hide behind that wall!"

"Good idea! Then they will be just more bricks in it."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is this story ever gonna end?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm calling it a night see all of you in the morning.


----------



## Heckler

jonesy said:
			
		

> "The who?"
> 
> "No, The Who was a sixties rock band."





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39xNlnmNLf4

Now _that's_ comedy![/slappysquirrel]


----------



## jonesy

"And that was how we stopped the monster. Apparently it was trying to build a library out of the old library. Any more questions? Yes, you in the back."

"Hi, local mad scientist here. Any chance I could get it back now?"

"Well first of all, no. And secondly, not really, because it just broke out of jail a couple of minutes ago."

"Then why are you here holding a press conference instead of trying to catch it?"

"Good point. Let me get right back to you. Like, never."

_And the Hivemind lived happily ever after. On the run. You know, like that Gump fellow in that movie. Brain Gump. The one where the brain just keeps running and running and then wins the New York Brainathon. Good flick._


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> "And that was how we stopped the monster. Apparently it was trying to build a library out of the old library. Any more questions? Yes, you in the back."
> 
> "Hi, local mad scientist here. Any chance I could get it back now?"
> 
> "Well first of all, no. And secondly, not really, because it just broke out of jail a couple of minutes ago."
> 
> "Then why are you here holding a press conference instead of trying to catch it?"
> 
> "Good point. Let me get right back to you. Like, never."
> 
> _And the Hivemind lived happily ever after. On the run. You know, like that Gump fellow in that movie. Brain Gump. The one where the brain just keeps running and running and then wins the New York Brainathon. Good flick._



 I love happy endings.


----------



## Goldmoon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I love happy endings.




Me too


----------



## Nyaricus

Hivemind, eh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Hivemind, eh...



Yeppers...


----------



## jonesy

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Hivemind, eh...



So wha'aboot dem Adam Parkers, eh? C'est la vie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Hivemind, eh...




Highly entertaining.  

But no real other point.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi, we're the Hivemind.  You might remember us from such threads as taking over 'Dude, where's my gamer tag?' and 'Happy to be stuck with you'.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too



You're just asking for it.


----------



## Mycanid

I'm still waiting for more poetical outbursts from Jonesy in here.    Gotta love those Finnish bard types!


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for more poetical outbursts from Jonesy in here.    Gotta love those Finnish bard types!



Hey I'm a man, not a piece of...umm...inspired poetism. Or something.


----------



## Mycanid

Still waiting my good sir.


----------



## jonesy

How about I just sick this awesome mix on you before going to sleep:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQBvUN8LG9U


----------



## Mycanid

Okay sir.  I'll take a look.

G'night sir!    My regards to the avian from tuanela!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Still waiting my good sir.



 Does he do Poems On Demand or something? Does he take requests?

If so: Paradise Lost!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does he do Poems On Demand or something? Does he take requests?
> 
> If so: Paradise Lost!




Umm ... I think that one has already been done some time ago.   

Just teasing ... just teasing. How are you today sir?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're just asking for it.



Im always asking for a happy ending....


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes - just hafta say boo to my favorite air force traffic controller before I run away!  

errr ... that's you GM.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... I think that one has already been done some time ago.
> 
> Just teasing ... just teasing. How are you today sir?



 I'm doing well! 

All this end-of-semester stuff is adding up, though...


----------



## The_Warlock

I've only just been introduced to the Hivemind, and you went and started ANOTHER ONE?!? I'm sorry, I only have one mind to give, even if it can multi-task. I'm going back to the other one and look for a Happy Never-ending...


----------



## Wereserpent

*Sticks the Galerosian flag in the ground*

I hereby declare this thread the sacred land of Galerosia!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im always asking for a happy ending....



I'm willing to give.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm willing to give.




..................

Rule number one in the sacred land of Galerosia.

1. No bothering Goldiemoon!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Sticks the Galerosian flag in the ground*
> 
> I hereby declare this thread the sacred land of Galerosia!



I declare war on Galerosia.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> ..................
> 
> Rule number one in the sacred land of Galerosia.
> 
> 1. No bothering Goldiemoon!



I reject your reality and insert my own.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I reject your reality and insert my own.




Your reality expired years ago.


----------



## The_Warlock

It's probably an Open Source Reality, as long as he has a thriving community to update it, it'll never expire.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's probably an Open Source Reality, as long as he has a thriving community to update it, it'll never expire.




I am revoking it.


----------



## The_Warlock

So Goldmoon, did you ever think you'd be having posters on a thread about nothing in particular vying for your attention and going to war in imaginary realities to insure your entertainment and Guinness supply?

I'm pretty sure I never expected to be reading about it...


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So Goldmoon, did you ever think you'd be having posters on a thread about nothing in particular vying for your attention and going to war in imaginary realities to insure your entertainment and Guinness supply?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I never expected to be reading about it...




BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

*Spackles The_One_Warlock*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am revoking it.




Sorry, it's not owned, nor copy...um...copyrighted? Copywritten? Whatever, it ain't. You can't revoke it. And if you mess with the OS, somebody will just recompile his reality for the new kernel.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's not owned, nor copy...um...copyrighted? Copywritten? Whatever, it ain't. You can't revoke it. And if you mess with the OS, somebody will just recompile his reality for the new kernel.




*Destroys Aeson's reality with lawyers*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> *Spackles The_One_Warlock*




Sorry, I just redid my Bathroom, in so doing I have developed an immunity to Spackle. Breathing chlorine bleach fumes gives you wacky powers....


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just redid my Bathroom, in so doing I have developed an immunity to Spackle. Breathing chlorine bleach fumes gives you wacky powers....




O noes!

Anyways, what are we going to do with this second hive thread? Eat it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Destroys Aeson's reality with lawyers*




Sorry, legally protected by the Gnu and GPL...the lawyers go back to the dark pits below the RIAA Fortress.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> O noes!
> 
> Anyways, what are we going to do with this second hive thread? Eat it?




I was thinking of ignoring it...but I figured someone's reality was under fire and needed to be defended...I'm going back to the old thread...see ya


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was thinking of ignoring it...but I figured someone's reality was under fire and needed to be defended...I'm going back to the old thread...see ya




Fru, you had a good run.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So Goldmoon, did you ever think you'd be having posters on a thread about nothing in particular vying for your attention and going to war in imaginary realities to insure your entertainment and Guinness supply?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I never expected to be reading about it...



I bet she didn't expect it and might be a little put off by it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, legally protected by the Gnu and GPL...the lawyers go back to the dark pits below the RIAA Fortress.









I like you. As the Minister of Defense for the other hivemind, I name you the Minister of Propaganda.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So Goldmoon, did you ever think you'd be having posters on a thread about nothing in particular vying for your attention and going to war in imaginary realities to insure your entertainment and Guinness supply?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I never expected to be reading about it...




Im flattered, truly.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im flattered, truly.



That's the goal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet she didn't expect it and might be a little put off by it.




Nah, I'm not put off. I tend to intimidate men in real life so the positive attention is nice.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not put off. I tend to intimidate men in real life so the positive attention is nice.



If you met some of us in real life that might happen. We can hide behind a computer screen and say what ever comes to mind. The real world will be very different. 

Single women coming here is like throwing a piece of meat to a bunch of hungry dogs. You will be eaten alive if not careful.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im flattered, truly.




What he said...it's the goal. Besides, I've come to the conclusion that most women don't get enough flattery or flirting, so I keep some on deck in case I run into any.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you met some of us in real life that might happen. We can hide behind a computer screen and say what ever comes to mind. The real world will be very different.
> 
> Single women coming here is like throwing a piece of meat to a bunch of hungry dogs. You will be eaten alive if not careful.




Now now, we aren't THAT bad. In fact, I'd have to say just from the vocabulary and attitudes around here, I haven't seen nearly as many Troglodytan Gamers as I've met at the local cons. 

I'm pretty sure the gentleman to hungry dogs ratio is in her favor at ENWorld.


----------



## jonesy

“Boys are bad, mmkay?”  



			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> *Sticks the Galerosian flag in the ground*
> 
> I hereby declare this thread the sacred land of Galerosia!




The jonesyans hereby declare rebellion! We will fight you with custard on the shores, we will fight you with tagliatelle at the mountains, and we will eat pie at restaurants with you during ceasefire! We will have our independence from you, or maybe just more pie! Pie is good, okay? And for the good of all pie it must be eaten! That's why the jonesyan flag will be a pie on a field of honey. We demand more pie on wednesdays, and even more on sundays!


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:
			
		

> “Boys are bad, mmkay?”
> 
> 
> 
> The jonesyans hereby declare rebellion! We will fight you with custard on the shores, we will fight you with tagliatelle at the mountains, and we will eat pie at restaurants with you during ceasefire! We will have our independence from you, or maybe just more pie! Pie is good, okay? And for the good of all pie it must be eaten! That's why the jonesyan flag will be a pie on a field of honey. We demand more pie on wednesdays, and even more on sundays!



I support you in your bid for independence. I will supply pie for the war effort. I will provide safe harbor and clean clothes.


----------



## The_Warlock

There's some strange underlying concepts in the joensyan manifesto which I'm going to avoid at this time. Safety in No Comment. Back to the Real Hive...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now now, we aren't THAT bad. In fact, I'd have to say just from the vocabulary and attitudes around here, I haven't seen nearly as many Troglodytan Gamers as I've met at the local cons.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the gentleman to hungry dogs ratio is in her favor at ENWorld.



Ok. I'm a hungry dog. Everyone else are gentlemen. She should be careful around me. I not only will hump her leg I might even nip at her ankles.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm a hungry dog. Everyone else is a gentleman. She should be careful around me. I not only will hump her leg I might even nip at her ankles.




And as long as sentences like that have no spoonerisms, no mods will appear and slap us...

I'm a gentleman, but that doesn't mean I'm not starving...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm a hungry dog. Everyone else are gentlemen. She should be careful around me. I not only will hump her leg I might even nip at her ankles.



My cat licks my leg when she is especially hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And as long as sentences like that have no spoonerisms, no mods will appear and slap us...
> 
> I'm a gentleman, but that doesn't mean I'm not starving...chuckle



Wait, are we talking about human food?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And as long as sentences like that have no spoonerisms, no mods will appear and slap us...
> 
> I'm a gentleman, but that doesn't mean I'm not starving...chuckle



Spoonerisms? You mean Spoony? He has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wait, are we talking about human food?



Soylent Green is people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Spoonerisms? You mean Spoony? He has nothing to do with this.



Yeah, he may be a bard, but then that is the best class in the PHB.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Soylent Green is people.



I wouldn't know.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, he may be a bard, but then that is the best class in the PHB.



Wizard will always be the best class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wizard will always be the best class.



If Crothian said it, it has to be true.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If Crothian said it, it has to be true.



Unless Crothian is King of ENWorld I don't have to listen to him. From the earliest days I enjoyed playing wizards. To me they are the best.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Unless Crothian is King of ENWorld I don't have to listen to him. From the earliest days I enjoyed playing wizards. To me they are the best.



Well, he is the King of Post Count.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Why are you in lurker mode Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why are you in lurker mode Aeson?



A wizard comes and goes as he pleases.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There's some strange underlying concepts in the joensyan manifesto which I'm going to avoid at this time.



Then allow me to demonstrate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_clY2-Y_eFg


----------



## The_Warlock

No, no, Spoonerisms are taking the beginning of one word and transposing it with the beginning of another word in the sentence...especially when done accidentally thanks to how the human brain is wired...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, no, Spoonerisms are taking the beginning of one word and transposing it with the beginning of another word in the sentence...especially when done accidentally thanks to how the human brain is wired...



Especially if the power coupling generator has had its energy inversed. Then that would be dangerous.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, no, Spoonerisms are taking the beginning of one word and transposing it with the beginning of another word in the sentence...especially when done accidentally thanks to how the human brain is wired...



I chose my words carefully.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I chose my words carefully.




To paraphrase myself from the other hive...Thank Goodness...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To paraphrase myself from the other hive...Thank Goodness...



To paraphrase myself...Don't thank me yet. I'm tempted to see how far I can push it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> To paraphrase myself...Don't thank me yet. I'm tempted to see how far I can push it.



And Aeson can push it far, very far!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And Aeson can push it far, very far!



Darn tootin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darn tootin'.



And believe you me, I don't want to be around when that happens.

But just in case, I had a can of beans w/turkey about an hour ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you met some of us in real life that might happen. We can hide behind a computer screen and say what ever comes to mind. The real world will be very different.
> 
> Single women coming here is like throwing a piece of meat to a bunch of hungry dogs. You will be eaten alive if not careful.




Try being a single woman in Baghdad where the male-female is about 400-1. I can handle myself. LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

See, I figured she was a tough cookie. 

As for what Aeson can push...in the words of Heckler..."Still not touching that"


----------



## Nyaricus

Aeson said:
			
		

> A wizard comes and goes as he pleases.



"A Wizards arrives at the exact moment he means too, never a moment late."

or somesuch


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats the word, Ny?


----------



## Nyaricus

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats the word, Ny?



Sorry, I can't talk about it


----------



## Nyaricus

"What does the fifth month and the bottom parts of pants have in common?" might be phrasing it better... IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't talk about it



 Whats the word is just another way of saying 'Whats up?' or 'How you doing?'


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> "What does the fifth month and the bottom parts of pants have in common?" might be phrasing it better... IYKWIMAITYD



_DAMN!!!_

Like I needed that mental image. Oy!


----------



## Goldmoon

You guys are making my brain hurt......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You guys are making my brain hurt......



Take an advil.


----------



## jonesy

Look.
There is a bright yellow disk in the sky.
It must be the frisbee of God.
But wait.
If he throws it from the east to the west.
Then who throws it back to him by the other side of Earth?

And why is it on fire?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Take an advil.




I'm already into my 3 Guinness. it will go away soon enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Look.
> There is a bright yellow disk in the sky.
> It must be the frisbee of God.
> But wait.
> If he throws it from the east to the west.
> Then who throws it back to him by the other side of Earth?
> 
> And why is it on fire?



Thats the Sun, you moron! Use your thinking cap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm already into my 3 Guinness. it will go away soon enough.



 Isn't it a little early to be drinking?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats the Sun, you moron! Use your thinking cap.




He traded his cap for a handful of magic beans.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't it a little early to be drinking?




Its 2 AM, its not early yet, its still late. Early starts at 4.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Early starts at 4.



Is that when revelie blows?


----------



## jonesy

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He traded his cap for a handful of magic beans.



Magic beans of the night. What lovely music they make.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Magic beans of the night. What lovely music they make.



Dude, take off your dunce cap!   

Beans don't make music unless you eat them.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that when revelie blows?




Revelie is at 0700. That is classified as late-morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Revelie is at 0700. That is classified as late-morning.



You gonna be alright on less than 5 hours of sleep?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You gonna be alright on less than 5 hours of sleep?




I'm off tomorrow. I dont drink when I have to work the next day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm off tomorrow. I dont drink when I have to work the next day.



Well, thats good. Hows the military life treating you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, thats good. Hows the military life treating you?




I love what I do. I can't complain.


----------



## jonesy

The hardest part of military life is becoming a civilian once more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love what I do. I can't complain.



Whats your specialty?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> The hardest part of military life is becoming a civilian once more.



I had a friend that claimed he got an acceptence into the secret service after being in the Air Force, but turned it down. My butt.


----------



## Goldmoon

jonesy said:
			
		

> The hardest part of military life is becoming a civilian once more.




Im dreading that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats your specialty?




Im an Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im an Air Traffic Controller.



So what does that entail?


----------



## jonesy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what does that entail?



I'm going to guess that it has something to do with controlling traffic in the air.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what does that entail?




I make sure idiot pilots dont kill each other or themselves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I make sure idiot pilots dont kill each other or themselves.



For serious though. I am enthralled with the Air Force. I'd join, but I'm overweight, couldn't possibly get fit before my next birthday (which is the cutoff age for joining) and probably wouldn't be able to pass the written test.


----------



## jonesy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For serious though. I am ientralled with the Air Force. I'd join, but I'm overweight, couldn't possibly get fit before my next birthday (whaich is the cutoff age for joining) and probably wouldn't be able to pass the written test.



I tried joining the air force, but ours is so small that the number of people who actually get in is, uh, even smaller.  

So instead I was a military police in Kaartin Pataljoona (Guard Battalion) of the FDF.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For serious though. I am ientralled with the Air Force. I'd join, but I'm overweight, couldn't possibly get fit before my next birthday (whaich is the cutoff age for joining) and probably wouldn't be able to pass the written test.




There isnt really a test. You take the ASVAB and its not really a pass/fail thing. ATC is very complex job and I couldnt really explain it well in a few sentences. Basically I ensure aircraft stay separated from each other inflight. I am the shift supervisor, so I monitor 5 others and make sure they dont screw up.

The AFSC is 1C171.


----------



## Aeson

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> "A Wizards arrives at the exact moment he means too, never a moment late."
> 
> or somesuch



Wasn't my point but thank you.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am neither Galeros nor Frukathka, I am the one who will defeat you!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros, I must break you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros, I must break you.




Calm down man...

I thought we were friends...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Calm down man...
> 
> I thought we were friends...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Awwwwwwww.....


----------



## Mycanid

Another hive thread in earnest eh? Excellent. I'll say hello in here too then!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Another hive thread in earnest eh? Excellent. I'll say hello in here too then!




Noooooooo! Don't call him Earnest...he'll turn into...(horrible rending and wet flopping sounds)...


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I didn't really mean it that way my good sir!   

Apologies!


----------



## The_Warlock

Whatever you do, don't call him Shirely....

(Runs back to other Hive)


----------



## Mycanid

No! No! I'm not going to say it! No! Noooooo! Nooooooooooooo!

Whew!

Will save barely made....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Noooooooo! Don't call him Earnest...he'll turn into...(horrible rending and wet flopping sounds)...



note the a in 'Earnest', drop it and you have a proper name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't call him Shirely....
> 
> (Runs back to other Hive)



Whats wrong with calling me Shirley? Call me anything you want, just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well no wonder he tears people apart - they're messing up his name...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well no wonder he tears people apart - they're messing up his name...



Fruthaka happens to be a common misspelling of my handle. It annoys me just a little, but I just correct when replying.   

I don't tear people apart over misspelling my handle.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well....where's the fun in that....this world would be much more polite if there was some more rending and tearing...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well....where's the fun in that....this world would be much more polite if there was some more rending and tearing...chuckle



I dream of a future inspired my Gene Roddenberry's vision; less violence please.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I dream of a future inspired my Gene Roddenberry's vision; less violence please.




It is a wonderful vision, but I'll only jump on that bandwagon when everyone else agrees and they are telling the truth. 

Until then, I don't recall the speaker, but I recall a quote that, to paraphrase, went, "You'll notice that the more civilized we become, the less civil we seem to be...well, you don't worry about insulting someone if you're relatively sure they aren't going to club you over the head for it."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Until then, I don't recall the speaker, but I recall a quote that, to paraphrase, went, "You'll notice that the more civilized we become, the less civil we seem to be...well, you don't worry about insulting someone if you're relatively sure they aren't going to club you over the head for it."



Words of wisdom.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Words of wisdom.




Unfortunately...chuckle.

But then, I am the inventor of Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow...so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But then, I am the inventor of Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow....



Hows that working for you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, we have a manifesto, and the viral marketing is working well (anecdotal evidence suggests that upon being informed of the benefits, potential supporters can quickly identify likely targe..uhm...I mean, fertilizer), but we haven't quite gotten the de facto Stupidity test or world domination under our belts yet. Give it time, give it time...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, we have a manifesto, and the viral marketing is working well (anecdotal evidence suggests that upon being informed of the benefits, potential supporters can quickly identify likely targe..uhm...I mean, fertilizer), but we haven't quite gotten the de facto Stupidity test or world domination under our belts yet. Give it time, give it time...



Maybe them belts need to be a little tighter.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe them belts need to be a little tighter.




I'm actually thinking we need suspenders...


And I'm outta here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm actually thinking we need suspenders...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It is a wonderful vision, but I'll only jump on that bandwagon when everyone else agrees and they are telling the truth.
> 
> Until then, I don't recall the speaker, but I recall a quote that, to paraphrase, went, "You'll notice that the more civilized we become, the less civil we seem to be...well, you don't worry about insulting someone if you're relatively sure they aren't going to club you over the head for it."




I dont own any clubs so I'm game for this new world order.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont own any clubs so I'm game for this new world order.



Viva la revolution!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Viva la revolution!




Viva indeed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Viva indeed.



Preach it, sis.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Preach it, sis.




*Climbs up on a soap box* Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am neither Galeros nor The_One_Warlock, I am the one who will defeat you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Climbs up on a soap box* Can I get an AMEN!



_*AMEN!*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am neither Galeros nor The_One_Warlock, I am the one who will defeat you!



Defeat who?


----------



## Wereserpent

Amen


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There isnt really a test. You take the ASVAB and its not really a pass/fail thing. ATC is very complex job and I couldnt really explain it well in a few sentences. Basically I ensure aircraft stay separated from each other inflight. I am the shift supervisor, so I monitor 5 others and make sure they dont screw up.
> 
> The AFSC is 1C171.




It's more of a "see what you can do" sort of test... I scored better in electronics on mine. But couldn't get into the Navy. Flat feet and a previous-to-the-physical heart murmur kept me  out. Which,  IMO, woulda kept me outta Iraq the first time around... (Desert Storm). That was the conflict Richard was in that got him hurt.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Defeat who?




I have no idea, I just like saying that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros, I must break you.




You must not have much to do other than look for various smileys....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must not have much to do other than look for various smileys....



They are integrated into Firefox.

Is there a parrot in here?


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must not have much to do other than look for various smileys....




Yeah, he has become a smiledy-addict!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well....where's the fun in that....this world would be much more polite if there was some more rending and tearing...chuckle




You, troll, you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They are integrated into Firefox.
> 
> Is there a parrot in here?




I have Firefox on the desktop that still needs a new power supply.... But not on the laptop.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have Firefox on the desktop that still needs a new power supply.... But not on the laptop.



Which are you posting from?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They are integrated into Firefox.
> 
> Is there a parrot in here?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Climbs up on a soap box* Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Goldmoon

Woohoo! Iva always wanted to lead a revolution.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Iva always wanted to lead a revolution.



Who are we rebelling against again?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which are you posting from?




The laptop.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who are we rebelling against again?




Im rebelling against...um.....um.....Guinness being 7 dollars a 4-pack. BRING THE PRICES DOWN!!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im rebelling against...um.....um.....Guinness being 7 dollars a 4-pack. BRING THE PRICES DOWN!!!



That is a crime. Can you steal us one of these?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



    
ROFLOMA!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who are we rebelling against again?



Governmental oppression.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a crime. Can you steal us one of these?



Wouldn'tthat be overkill?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, he has become a smiledy-addict!



Its Firefox.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn'tthat be overkill?



Nope. This would be overkill.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its Firefox.  :\



I'm addicted to firefox or is firefox addicted to smilies?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have no idea, I just like saying that.



At least most of us make sense most of the time.


----------



## Goldmoon

I cant see either of the pictures of what you want me to steal.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant see either of the pictures of what you want me to steal.



Do you have images turned off? You should be able to see them. Everyone else can. The first one is a F-14. The second one I don't think you can steal. It's the Enterprise D shooting at a smiley.


----------



## Aeson

Bront any idea why she can't see them?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. This would be overkill.



Agreed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bront any idea why she can't see them?



browser issue?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> browser issue?



She can see the avatars. That would mean images aren't turned off. I'm not sure what it is. It could be a browser issue. 

Sweet cheeks, what browser are you using?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet cheeks, what browser are you using?



Sweet cheeks?!   

Are the two of you that intimate now?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sweet cheeks?!
> 
> Are the two of you that intimate now?



I asked and she said I could. It's not like Galeros who just started calling her Snookems. I at least asked first.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She can see the avatars. That would mean images aren't turned off. I'm not sure what it is. It could be a browser issue.
> 
> Sweet cheeks, what browser are you using?




Im using IE7.

For the record, F-14's suck. You want an F-22.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im using IE7.
> 
> For the record, F-14's suck. You want an F-22.



I only had a smiley for the F-14. I know they suck. 

 Have you had issues seeing other images or just my smilies? Can you see this?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I only had a smiley for the F-14. I know they suck.
> 
> Have you had issues seeing other images or just my smilies? Can you see this?




I can see that, Its an F-22 Raptor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Darnit. Missed all the amusement again....


----------



## The_Warlock

Or did I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can see that, Its an F-22 Raptor.



And a beautiful one at that. Great pic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or did I?



Yes, you most certainly did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Glad to see revolutionary content sprung forth and ran rampant thanks to blunt instrument insights...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, you most certainly did.




Welllll, phooey.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And a beautiful one at that. Great pic.




Yes. I personally love the A-10. I know its old but If youre on the ground and in trouble, there is no sweeter sound in all the world than the sound of that cannon blasting your enemies to hell.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes. I personally love the A-10. I know its old but If youre on the ground and in trouble, there is no sweeter sound in all the world than the sound of that cannon blasting your enemies to hell.




I remember seeing a pair up close at the air show over here at Westover once. Beautiful planes, and hot diggity is that a big gun...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes. I personally love the A-10. I know its old but If youre on the ground and in trouble, there is no sweeter sound in all the world than the sound of that cannon blasting your enemies to hell.



I leave you with this. I'm past my bed time by 2 hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes. I personally love the A-10. I know its old but If youre on the ground and in trouble, there is no sweeter sound in all the world than the sound of that cannon blasting your enemies to hell.



One of these days I'm gonna get my butt down to the Luke AFB and tour it. I have a lot of aircraft toys, mostly military. And as per the A10, which do you like better; the warthog or the thunderbolt?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I remember seeing a pair up close at the air show over here at Westover once. Beautiful planes, and hot diggity is that a big gun...





The A/A49E-6 30 MM Gattling gun at 4200 rounds per minute. Thats one sexy beast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I leave you with this. I'm past my bed time by 2 hours.



That would be a Thunderbolt.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The A/A49E-6 30 MM Gattling gun at 4200 rounds per minute. Thats one sexy beast.




Damn straight!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One of these days I'm gonna get my butt down to the Luke AFB and tour it. I have a lot of aircraft toys, mostly military. And as per the A10, which do you like better; the warthog or the thunderbolt?




A common mistake among civillians. The A-10 is officially classified at the "Thunderbolt II". It is sometimes referred to as the "Warthog" but it is the same aircraft. There was an OA-10 which was built as a 2-seater but only a few were built and they were never officially put into service.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That would be a Thunderbolt.




Thunderbolt II and I cant see it.


----------



## The_Warlock

They provided a view/demo of the loading mechanism - and one had the impression that it was essentially firing baseball bats at whatever was unlucky enough to be on the receiving end.


----------



## Goldmoon

It has to keep up speed while firing or it will stall from the backpressure of the cannon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A common mistake among civillians. The A-10 is officially classified at the "Thunderbolt II". It is sometimes referred to as the "Warthog" but it is the same aircraft. There was an OA-10 which was built as a 2-seater but only a few were built and they were never officially put into service.




I was going to say, I had posters of A10s growing up, and recall both naming conventions for the same aircraft, but never found a good explanation beyond nickname/vernacular usage of Warthog.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It has to keep up speed while firing or it will stall from the backpressure of the cannon.




That tidbit I recall clearly from the pilot who was doing the info session.

Never good to lose your thrust...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was going to say, I had posters of A10s growing up, and recall both naming conventions for the same aircraft, but never found a good explanation beyond nickname/vernacular usage of Warthog.





Its because it gets so low it practically gets into the mud. Also its so tough. I can land with half a wing blown off and on engine missing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its because it gets so low it practically gets into the mud. Also its so tough. I can land with half a wing blown off and on engine missing.



Damn, thats certainly impressive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its because it gets so low it practically gets into the mud. Also its so tough. I can land with half a wing blown off and on engine missing.




Huh, I knew about it's structural strength, but I was unaware that that was part of the reason for the Warthog nickname. Learn something new everyday. Thanks!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, thats certainly impressive.




I saw a video of that very thing from during the first Gulf War.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its because it gets so low it practically gets into the mud. Also its so tough. I can land with half a wing blown off and on engine missing.




Wait? YOU can land with half a wing blown off....You didn't tell us you were a Transformer! Though these threads have assured me that you are probably more than meets the eye. chuckle.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Huh, I knew about it's structural strength, but I was unaware that that was part of the reason for the Warthog nickname. Learn something new everyday. Thanks!




From one of our references on Aircraft:

The A-10's survivability in the close air support arena greatly exceeds that of previous Air Force aircraft. The A-10 is designed to survive even the most disastrous damage and finish the mission by landing on an unimproved airfield. Specific survivability features include titanium armor plated cockpit, redundant flight control system separated by fuel tanks, manual reversion mode for flight controls, foam filled fuel tanks, ballistic foam void fillers, and a redundant primary structure providing "get home" capability after being hit. 

All of the A-10's glass is bulletproof and the cockpit itself is surrounded by a heavy tub of titanium. Titanium armor protects both the pilot and critical areas of the flight control system. This titanium "bathtub" can survive direct hits from armor-piercing and high explosive projectiles up to 37mm in size. The front windscreen can withstand up to a 23mm projectile. Fire retardant foam protects the fuel cells which are also self sealing in the event of puncture.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait? YOU can land with half a wing blown off....You didn't tell us you were a Transformer! Though these threads have assured me that you are probably more than meets the eye. chuckle.




That should read "It" and not "I". I cant fly a plane, I just tell them where to go.

More than meets the eye? Do tell....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon, what book would be a good resource for learning more about military aircraft?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, what book would be a good resource for learning more about military aircraft?




Janes makes several books that have amazing details on all the worlds aircraft, not just the Military ones. Or you can check out this site.

Global Security


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Janes makes several books that have amazing details on all the worlds aircraft, not just the Military ones. Or you can check out this site.
> 
> Global Security



I'd love to have a comprehensive book covering most types of military aircraft, that I can take with me on vacation.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That should read "It" and not "I". I cant fly a plane, I just tell them where to go.
> 
> More than meets the eye? Do tell....




Right, but if it were "I", then you wouldn't be flying a plane, you'd just be flying. (chuckle)

Well, lets see, You can handle yourself (in conversion and self stated otherwise), you got a good sense of humor, you're willing to take a chance to be funny, you can poke fun at others but can laugh at yourself in turn, you can handle stress and multitasking situations, you know what you want and are relentless (even if that twerp won't sell you his Gamertag), and most importantly, you keep coming back despite an introduction which turned into 500 posts about Guinness and "your donkey" (which means you either think we're funny, or you are secretly a masochist). I don't think a mere snapshot does that justice....


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love to have a comprehensive book covering most types of military aircraft, that I can take with me on vacation.





"Janes all the worlds aircraft" Amazon.com might have it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right, but if it were "I", then you wouldn't be flying a plane, you'd just be flying. (chuckle)
> 
> Well, lets see, You can handle yourself (in conversion and self stated otherwise), you got a good sense of humor, you're willing to take a chance to be funny, you can poke fun at others but can laugh at yourself in turn, you can handle stress and multitasking situations, you know what you want and are relentless (even if that twerp won't sell you his Gamertag), and most importantly, you keep coming back despite an introduction which turned into 500 posts about Guinness and "your donkey" (which means you either think we're funny, or you are secretly a masochist). I don't think a mere snapshot does that justice....





I just like the atmosphere here. You guys are funny and make me laugh which I dont do enough normally.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Janes all the worlds aircraft" Amazon.com might have it.




Very cool. Have to put that on the ole wishlist...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just like the atmosphere here. You guys are funny and make me laugh which I dont do enough normally.




And that's a shame, Laughter is, after all, humanity's only true weapon.

This is a rather eclectic silly storm in here, ain't it?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's a shame, Laughter is, after all, humanity's only true weapon.
> 
> This is a rather eclectic silly storm in here, ain't it?




I just mean that I dont have a lot of time for fun. I volunteer for a lot of deployments so Im gone a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Janes all the worlds aircraft" Amazon.com might have it.



Found it. Frickin' expensive though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Found it. Frickin' expensive though.




You can also subscribe to them online. The Global sight is free though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just mean that I dont have a lot of time for fun. I volunteer for a lot of deployments so Im gone a lot.




Ah, and it's hard to find time to kick back when you are in that kind of environment, and just chuckle, laugh, chortle or giggle.

Well, thanks for being someone who's willing to endure that for others. (Edit: As I bet you don't get thanked enough.)

I'd offer a tickle-attack if I thought it would help (and wouldn't get me smacked...or looked at crosswise by Aeson, chuckle)


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Found it. Frickin' expensive though.





YeeeOUCH! I could build a pair of serviceable computers for that....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, and it's hard to find time to kick back when you are in that kind of environment, and just chuckle, laugh, chortle or giggle.
> 
> Well, thanks for being someone who's willing to endure that for others.
> 
> I'd offer a tickle-attack if I thought it would help (and wouldn't get me smacked...or looked at crosswise by Aeson, chuckle)




Alas, Im not ticklish. Aeson is quite protectice/jealous....lol


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> YeeeOUCH! I could build a pair of serviceable computers for that....




I'm always happy to answer questions too. I have resources most don't. Just keep in mind There are things I can't/wont say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon, is there a basic book on the history of military aircraft? I need something to tide me over til I can place my order for that big book.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Alas, Im not ticklish. Aeson is quite protectice/jealous....lol




Neither am I. I've always found it amusing when certain individuals thought they could crack my often impassive exterior, only to discover that I'm 1) not ticklish, and 2) fairly good at the counter-attack.

Maybe we could join together to form the Anti-Tickle Defense League, Immune to the forces of Amusement, we pounce on those who tickle the ticklish beyond breathing. And it's a lot less mean spirited than clubbing the insulting and uncivil people.

Hmm, he is, isn't he... (strokes beard thoughtfully) {Mine, not anyone elses, before Heckler can even post a potential confusion based query}


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, is there a basic book on the history of military aircraft? I need something to tide me over til I can place my order for that big book.




I dont know of one off the top of my head. I can check out our aircraft library though. I would double check any book you get though. Make sure you get a complete one. Some of them only have aircraft that were made during the years they cover. You want like 1960-present or something like that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Neither am I. I've always found it amusing when certain individuals thought they could crack my often impassive exterior, only to discover that I'm 1) not ticklish, and 2) fairly good at the counter-attack.
> 
> Maybe we could join together to form the Anti-Tickle Defense League, Immune to the forces of Amusement, we pounce on those who tickle the ticklish beyond breathing. And it's a lot less mean spirited than clubbing the insulting and uncivil people.
> 
> Hmm, he is, isn't he... (strokes beard thoughtfully) {Mine, not anyone elses, before Heckler can even post a potential confusion based query}




Damn, now I need a costume....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm always happy to answer questions too. I have resources most don't. Just keep in mind There are things I can't/wont say.




Well, don't worry, if I were going to ask questions about aircraft, it'd be publicly available info. Not Top Super Secret Written With Invisible Ink sort of stuff.

You know, basics: How Fast, how High, Big guns? Little guns? How close to hollywood air force movies is it? In a fight between it and Optimus Prime, who'd win? Vs. an Atlas Mech? Cthulhu? You know, things everyone is allowed to know...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, now I need a costume....




Oooh, a costume? This sounds like it has potential!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont know of one off the top of my head.



I'd appreciate it if you could, I'm having a bit of a hard time with Amazon searches.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, a costume? This sounds like it has potential!



I'm imagining electric blue.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate it if you could, I'm having a bit of a hard time with Amazon searches.




Amazon's internal search engine does seem to have gotten a little bloated over the last couple of years, hasn't it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm imagining electric blue.




What say you Goldmoon? I'm sure we could even get one for your donkey, Mycanid would be ecstatic to know it's been properly attired...chuckle.

Color preferences? No Spandex though, it keeps the funk in. And I don't have the legs for a Kilt, so we'll just have to skirt that issue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Amazon's internal search engine does seem to have gotten a little bloated over the last couple of years, hasn't it?



Yeah. A bit of a pain in the arse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Color preferences? No Spandex though, it keeps the funk in. And I don't have the legs for a Kilt, so we'll just have to skirt that issue.



Skirt the issue, eh?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. A bit of a pain in the arse.




I think it has to do with the amazing broadening of their merchandise, and all the "helpful" suggestions that seem to be included on so many pages about what you will probably like if you ever bought anything from them including the color blue.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Skirt the issue, eh?




Sorry, I couldn't help it, the pun levels in here have been dropping steadily since my first day in the Hive. I needed a quick injection of wordplay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I couldn't help it, the pun levels in here have been dropping steadily since my first day in the Hive. I needed a quick injection of wordplay.



Fine by me, I love humor. I need to laugh on a daily basis.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, it's past 2a here, and that's when my late owlness shuts off, unless I'm REALLY close to finishing a good book, or suffering from insomnia. 

Neither is the case, so hopefully there will be more messaging frivolity by the time I return.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, don't worry, if I were going to ask questions about aircraft, it'd be publicly available info. Not Top Super Secret Written With Invisible Ink sort of stuff.
> 
> You know, basics: How Fast, how High, Big guns? Little guns? How close to hollywood air force movies is it? In a fight between it and Optimus Prime, who'd win? Vs. an Atlas Mech? Cthulhu? You know, things everyone is allowed to know...





The only thing that can beat Optimus Prime is Chuck Norris. The Atlas is the AV kid of assault class Mechs by the way.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right, but if it were "I", then you wouldn't be flying a plane, you'd just be flying. (chuckle)
> 
> Well, lets see, You can handle yourself (in conversion and self stated otherwise), you got a good sense of humor, you're willing to take a chance to be funny, you can poke fun at others but can laugh at yourself in turn, you can handle stress and multitasking situations, you know what you want and are relentless (even if that twerp won't sell you his Gamertag), and most importantly, you keep coming back despite an introduction which turned into 500 posts about Guinness and "your donkey" (which means you either think we're funny, or you are secretly a masochist). I don't think a mere snapshot does that justice....



This is the reason she will be Mrs. Aeson one day.

In light of the jealous comment this one might have gone a little far.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd offer a tickle-attack if I thought it would help (and wouldn't get me smacked...or looked at crosswise by Aeson, chuckle)



She won't see the smiley.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Alas, Im not ticklish. Aeson is quite protectice/jealous....lol



I can get that way I'm very loyal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The only thing that can beat Optimus Prime is Chuck Norris. The Atlas is the AV kid of assault class Mechs by the way.




HA! It's only because they both fight for goodness...hey wait, maybe we just need a Chuck Norris Mind Control helmet and we can rule the world.

Oh come on now...AV Kid, tsk tsk, I disagree, more armor pound for pound than the rest, the problem is just the factory default weaponry. It's all about the after market mods...chuckle...ph3Ar my neon emblazoned assault mech!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She won't see the smiley.




Yeah yeah, I'll see your hatchet wielding manic and raise you a scythe wielding maniac (ie, me). Better reach than a hatchet...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, I'll see your hatchet wielding manic and raise you a scythe wielding maniac (ie, me). Better reach than a hatchet...



How about this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will work also.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can get that way I'm very loyal.




Aeson and Goldmoon sitting in a tree...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aeson and Goldmoon sitting in a tree...



K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> K-I-S-S-I-N-G.




And...M-I-C-R-O-W-A-V-E.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> And...M-I-C-R-O-W-A-V-E.



Hungry?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hungry?




No, I just felt like posting that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will work also.




Ah, full autofire, very inaccurate. Besides, I'm likely on the building watching the building watching you unload the gatling gun. I prefer accuracy to spraying my ammo over whole buildings...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, full autofire, very inaccurate. Besides, I'm likely on the building watching the building watching you unload the gatling gun. I prefer accuracy to spraying my ammo over whole buildings...



The_One_Warlock--->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<---Aeson


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The_One_Warlock--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---Aeson




Cut me down (or in this case disintegrate) and I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine...


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hive thread #2!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cut me down (or in this case disintegrate) and I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine...



OOOO Glowy blue guy is threatening me from the grave.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> OOOO Glowy blue guy is threatening me from the grave.




Oh heck with that, Sith Spirit for the win...glowy red, thank you very little...


----------



## Mycanid

huh? what did I wander into in here?    siths and jedis and disintigration and ...

[looks back through a few pages of thread]

oh.

I see.

Well ... that is what happens when you go away from the boards for a while.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh heck with that, Sith Spirit for the win...glowy red, thank you very little...



It's not the color of the glow, it's how you use it.


----------



## Aeson

I cracked 5000 last night.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I cracked 5000 last night.




I noticed! Hoorah for you!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not the color of the glow, it's how you use it.




Indeed, that's why I like sharing the burning (though possession would solve many obstacles, too)


----------



## Mycanid

"Weep no more, my lay-ay-ay-ay-day,
Oh, weep no more, today.
We will sing one song
for the old Kentucky home.
For the old Kentucky home far awaaaay.

[The fungus bursts into tears momentarily]

Man ... I am such a SUCKER for those old songs.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "Weep no more, my lay-ay-ay-ay-day,
> Oh, weep no more, today.
> We will sing one song
> for the old Kentucky home.
> For the old Kentucky home far awaaaay.
> 
> [The fungus bursts into tears momentarily]
> 
> Man ... I am such a SUCKER for those old songs.  :\




Ok, now, NOW, I'm confused....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, now, NOW, I'm confused....




You don't listen to music when you work sometimes?


----------



## megamania




----------



## Mycanid

What happened Mega? You okay?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You don't listen to music when you work sometimes?




Oh, ok, the radio got you...I thought it was just random musical memory.

Aye, I do indeed listen, been using Pandora to stream music through my browser of late. Allowed a greater focus on the hard rock/metal/alt/techno/specific pop, and with a popup-blocker - no ads...


----------



## Mycanid

No sir ... no radio. A cd! [Yes - it was a deliberate choice!  ]

I am a folk music fan - British Isles stuff mostly, although Georgian folk music is AMAZING....

Also like Classical stuff and lots of religious chant....

Also like a very few new age artists.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No sir ... no radio. A cd! [Yes - it was a deliberate choice!  ]
> 
> I am a folk music fan - British Isles stuff mostly, although Georgian folk music is AMAZING....
> 
> Also like Classical stuff and lots of religious chant....
> 
> Also like a very few new age artists.




I can pretty much say I like something from almost all musical types except modern rap, and jazz just isn't my thing. In the end, my primary preferences are classic rock, classical, hard rock and metal, techno/industrial, and new age. I prefer faster music when I'm working since I tend to focus better and work faster.

When it comes to music, I can probably find SOMETHING by most mainstream to early fringe artists I like, but if I want a 100% success rate, ZZ Top and Enya have yet to fail me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> HA! It's only because they both fight for goodness...hey wait, maybe we just need a Chuck Norris Mind Control helmet and we can rule the world.
> 
> Oh come on now...AV Kid, tsk tsk, I disagree, more armor pound for pound than the rest, the problem is just the factory default weaponry. It's all about the after market mods...chuckle...ph3Ar my neon emblazoned assault mech!




Ill take the Diashi Over the Atlas any day.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can pretty much say I like something from almost all musical types except modern rap, and jazz just isn't my thing. In the end, my primary preferences are classic rock, classical, hard rock and metal, techno/industrial, and new age. I prefer faster music when I'm working since I tend to focus better and work faster.
> 
> When it comes to music, I can probably find SOMETHING by most mainstream to early fringe artists I like, but if I want a 100% success rate, ZZ Top and Enya have yet to fail me.




My 100% success rate comes from Aerosmith and Sandi Thom.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bummble Kitties!>W


----------



## Wereserpent

hwqertdfhy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bah weep granna weep ninny-bon.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah weep granna weep ninny-bon.



You know the universal greeting? You may be the perfect woman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah weep granna weep ninny-bon.



Bon ninny.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know the universal greeting? You may be the perfect woman.





_MAY_  be the perfect woman?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _MAY_  be the perfect woman?



I haven't seen a picture of you yet. I'm waiting for that before I hand in my final verdict.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bon ninny.



Don't call her a ninny. Apologize.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't call her a ninny. Apologize.



You apologize first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _MAY_  be the perfect woman?



You are the perfect. woman. 


Well, my perfect woman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a picture of you yet. I'm waiting for that before I hand in my final verdict.




That, Im afraid will take awhile before Im comfortable posting. Im not a very private person but I like the anonimity sometimes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are the perfect. woman.
> 
> 
> Well, my perfect woman.




Why Thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That, Im afraid will take awhile before Im comfortable posting. Im not a very private person but I like the anonimity sometimes.



Thats perfectly understandable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why Thank you.



I mean it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are the perfect. woman.
> 
> 
> Well, my perfect woman.



It's getting deep in here. Everyone have you hip waders on?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's getting deep in here. Everyone have you hip waders on?




Well, Im covered. Im in a control tower 13 stories up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's getting deep in here. Everyone have you hip waders on?



I put 'em on before immersing in the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That, Im afraid will take awhile before Im comfortable posting. Im not a very private person but I like the anonimity sometimes.



I understand. I won't push it. I don't want to ruin the vision I have in my mind anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I mean it.




Trust me, Im far from perfect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im covered. Im in a control tower 13 stories up.



_*breech on level 12 and rising*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand. I won't push it. I don't want to ruin the vision I have in my mind anyway.





That is one of the very reasons I dont want to post one.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im covered. Im in a control tower 13 stories up.



That's cool. Good thing you're not afraid of heights.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Trust me, Im far from perfect.



You may think that of yourself, but I don't think that about you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That is one of the very reasons I dont want to post one.



You don't have to post. My email addy is in the frog-gigging thread. You can email if you felt like it. Still not pushing, just sayin'.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That, Im afraid will take awhile before Im comfortable posting. Im not a very private person but I like the anonimity sometimes.




That is very wise of you.  There are a lot of creepy stalkers out there on the intraweb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That is one of the very reasons I dont want to post one.



In my mind, you are a goddess no matter what.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's cool. Good thing you're not afraid of heights.




Nah, I love it up here and the sunsets are amazing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im covered. Im in a control tower 13 stories up.



_*breech on level 12 and rising*_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Trust me, Im far from perfect.



No one is perfect. We don't need to strive for it. We will fail. Be who you are is all you need to do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one is perfect. We don't need to strive for it. We will fail. Be who you are is all you need to do.




Like Ive said, I can look at myself in the mirror and be proud (Unless Im having a bad ass day)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill take the Diashi Over the Atlas any day.




See, I knew she was perfect as soon as she posted this...

That and the Aerosmith comment...

Weapon Preference: I've always liked the Cycling 5 EPPC Daishi custom, all heat sinks, all the time, Keeps your enemies charged and rockin'


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like Ive said, I can look at myself in the mirror and be proud (Unless Im having a bad ass day)





Not too mention Daishi's have some serious junk in the trunk. CLAAAAAAAAANNNNN!!!! (You can never have a bad ass day in a Daishi!)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like Ive said, I can look at myself in the mirror and be proud (Unless Im having a bad ass day)



You're a bad ass everyday. The bad ass in a tough chick kind of way. I guess that's not what you mean.

A positive self image is something more of us can use. Is that the military in you or were you always like that?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, I knew she was perfect as soon as she posted this...
> 
> That and the Aerosmith comment...
> 
> Weapon Preference: I've always liked the Cycling 5 EPPC Daishi custom, all heat sinks, all the time, Keeps your enemies charged and rockin'




3 Clan ERPPC's and Clan Double Gauss. Top it all off with a Clan LRM 20 or two and some Misc extras.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a bad ass everyday. The bad ass in a tough chick kind of way. I guess that's not what you mean.
> 
> A positive self image is something more of us can use. Is that the military in you or were you always like that?




I wasnt always this way, the military or more importantly being an Air Traffic Controller built my confidence. Look at it this way: If I'm wrong, planes crash and people die, therefore I'm never wrong. I have thousands of lives in my hand every day. You cant be a pushover and deal with that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 3 Clan ERPPC's and Clan Double Gauss. Top it all off with a Clan LRM 20 or two and some Misc extras.




Now that's LOVE! 

Ok, now I'd like to challenge that with my 245 kph Puma with full jump jets and an er small laser. Why? Because I CAN leap tall mechs in single bound.  

I really need to find that netmech java app I used to have and challenge you to a game...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt always this way, the military or more importantly being an Air Traffic Controller built my confidence. Look at it this way: If I'm wrong, planes crash and people die, therefore I'm never wrong. I have thousands of lives in my hand every day. You cant be a pushover and deal with that.




Quite. Letting your ego and psyche be easily crushed is not the way to go with that kind of job. Since I KNOW Aeson will jump on this bandwagon, can we start calling you the Woman of Steel (Nerves, that is... )?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt always this way, the military or more importantly being an Air Traffic Controller built my confidence. Look at it this way: If I'm wrong, planes crash and people die, therefore I'm never wrong. I have thousands of lives in my hand every day. You cant be a pushover and deal with that.



That's true. I know I couldn't so what you do.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that's LOVE!
> 
> Ok, now I'd like to challenge that with my 245 kph Puma with full jump jets and an er small laser. Why? Because I CAN leap tall mechs in single bound.
> 
> I really need to find that netmech java app I used to have and challenge you to a game...




I used to play base destruction under the tag Thereddragonlady.  I used a thor with minimal armor, A clan LRM20, a Clan ERPPC and 2 Clan Ultra AC20's. No one ever expects a thor to deal that much damage that fast. I was usually ignored for the bigger mechs until it was too late.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quite. Letting your ego and psyche be easily crushed is not the way to go with that kind of job. Since I KNOW Aeson will jump on this bandwagon, can we start calling you the Woman of Steel (Nerves, that is... )?





I'm gonna have a new nickname? lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I know I couldn't so what you do.




Its not for everyone. Some people simply cant wrap their brains around it. That doesnt make them any less smart. Hell there are pleanty of things I cant do.


----------



## Heckler

How did I miss a Battletech discussion?

I used to play in Virtual World's pods at Dave & Buster's.

Good Times.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> How did I miss a Battletech discussion?
> 
> I used to play in Virtual World's pods at Dave & Buster's.
> 
> Good Times.




Holy Hell, so did I!! I played in Atlanta, Georgia under the tag.........Goldmoon!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I used to play base destruction under the tag Thereddragonlady.  I used a thor with minimal armor, A clan LRM20, a Clan ERPPC and 2 Clan Ultra AC20's. No one ever expects a thor to deal that much damage that fast. I was usually ignored for the bigger mechs until it was too late.




Nice. Sometimes the right chassis with the right equipment just blow people away, IYKWIMAITYD. chuckle.

I haven't played on a table for years, don't have the disposable income for the minis, and never had enough folks to play, so resigned myself to the computer simulators, and using various networkable apps that let me and some others simulate being around a table with all the rules handled by the CPU. I became famed among my friends by making various builds which they would then disallow me specifically from playing due to personal targeting ability in the computer games or dice rolling luck in the java app recreations of the tabletop version.

My favorites were: The above mentioned puma in the computer games as it moved so fast that they couldn't catch me and I whittled away their legs, a shadowcat with nothing but an UAC20 and a ammo support vehicle, the All Machine Gun Sunder, and the Supernova (An all Flamer Orion mech that just shut down enemy mechs dur to heat and caused fusion criticals). Happy days, those, happy days.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not for everyone. Some people simply cant wrap their brains around it. That doesnt make them any less smart. Hell there are pleanty of things I cant do.



I noticed a typo on my part in your quote. 

I don't think it makes a person less smart. You're right it takes a certain kind of brain.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nice. Sometimes the right chassis with the right equipment just blow people away, IYKWIMAITYD. chuckle.
> 
> I haven't played on a table for years, don't have the disposable income for the minis, and never had enough folks to play, so resigned myself to the computer simulators, and using various networkable apps that let me and some others simulate being around a table with all the rules handled by the CPU. I became famed among my friends by making various builds which they would then disallow me specifically from playing due to personal targeting ability in the computer games or dice rolling luck in the java app recreations of the tabletop version.
> 
> My favorites were: The above mentioned puma in the computer games as it moved so fast that they couldn't catch me and I whittled away their legs, a shadowcat with nothing but an UAC20 and a ammo support vehicle, the All Machine Gun Sunder, and the Supernova (An all Flamer Orion mech that just shut down enemy mechs dur to heat and caused fusion criticals). Happy days, those, happy days.




I played online once in a match with all Assault mechs but the only weapons allowed were machine guns. That was silly but oh-so-fun.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have a new nickname? lol



You have several. Snookems, Sweet cheeks and now Woman of Steel. You'll have to pick one or we'll use them all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not for everyone. Some people simply cant wrap their brains around it. That doesnt make them any less smart. Hell there are pleanty of things I cant do.




Can you roll your tongue, wiggle your ears independently of moving your calp/forehead, raise individual eyebrows, or make yourself sneeze by looking into a bright light? Sorry, I'm always interested in recessive gene talents (and I figure Mycanid asked me a billion questions the other day, I should pass on the stalker like effect)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Can you roll your tongue, wiggle your ears independently of moving your calp/forehead, raise individual eyebrows, or make yourself sneeze by looking into a bright light? Sorry, I'm always interested in recessive gene talents (and I figure Mycanid asked me a billion questions the other day, I should pass on the stalker like effect)





Yes, no, yes, yes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have several. Snookems, Sweet cheeks and now Woman of Steel. You'll have to pick one or we'll use them all.




I think I need them all so I can keep straight whos talking to me...LOL

You realise of course that all this attention will give me a bigger head than I already have....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quite. Letting your ego and psyche be easily crushed is not the way to go with that kind of job. Since I KNOW Aeson will jump on this bandwagon, can we start calling you the Woman of Steel (Nerves, that is... )?



You'll have to consult Fru and Galeros on this one as well. Goldmoon has too many admirers.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Holy Hell, so did I!! I played in Atlanta, Georgia under the tag.........Goldmoon!




I played at the Cincy site as...Heckler!

I went to the Atlanta Invitational in...'04?  I met Plainswalker, Wile E., Stormdagger, some others whose names escape me right now.  I remember their head tech was a really nice guy but had really bad vision.  Can't remember his name...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played online once in a match with all Assault mechs but the only weapons allowed were machine guns. That was silly but oh-so-fun.




Oh yeah....ratatatatatatatatatatatatatata - "Are you dead yet?" - ratatatatatatata - "No you?" - ratatatatatatatatata - "Nope, let's shoot Tom." - ratatatatatatatata - "Ok!" - ratatatatatatatata - "You guys suck!" - ratatata......


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I played at the Cincy site as...Heckler!
> 
> I went to the Atlanta Invitational in...'04?  I met Plainswalker, Wile E., Stormdagger, some others whose names escape me right now.  I remember their head tech was a really nice guy but had really bad vision.  Can't remember his name...





That was well after my time. I played in 1993 and 1994.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon, I just want to say I'm sorry if I have offended you in any way.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....ratatatatatatatatatatatatatata - "Are you dead yet?" - ratatatatatatata - "No you?" - ratatatatatatatatata - "Nope, let's shoot Tom." - ratatatatatatatata - "Ok!" - ratatatatatatatata - "You guys suck!" - ratatata......





Pretty much, thank goodness for unlimited ammo.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think I need them all so I can keep straight whos talking to me...LOL
> 
> You realise of course that all this attention will give me a bigger head than I already have....




Must...control....fingers...of....commentary.....(brain explodes)


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, I just want to say I'm sorry if I have offended you in any way.





Wow, that came from left field. Why would you think you had offended me?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Must...control....fingers...of....commentary.....(brain explodes)





Looks like you have something on your shirt there....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, no, yes, yes.




Yes, no, yes, no.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Looks like you have something on your shirt there....




It's ok, I've got a spoon...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow, that came from left field. Why would you think you had offended me?



I just put you up on a pedestal very quickly, and I thought that might not had been very wise of me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I played at the Cincy site as...Heckler!
> 
> I went to the Atlanta Invitational in...'04?  I met Plainswalker, Wile E., Stormdagger, some others whose names escape me right now.  I remember their head tech was a really nice guy but had really bad vision.  Can't remember his name...




Alas, I never got to any of the Virtual Worlds centers back in the day. And I kick myself occasionaly for it. But not too hard, since that probably means I'd dislocated my knees again....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's ok, I've got a spoon...



_*vaporizes spoon*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just put you up on a pedestal very quickly, and I thought that might not had been very wise of me.




You havent offended me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just put you up on a pedestal very quickly, and I thought that might not had been very wise of me.




Bah, we'd made the pedestal, given it an elevator, and a side car for her donkey before you even knew we'd been posting about her. You're just adding improvements and enhancements to the pedestal system.

Besides, aren't you emperor of this thread?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*vaporizes spoon*_




I've got another...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah, we'd made the pedestal, given it an elevator, and a side car for her donkey before you even knew we'd been posting about here. You're just adding improvements and enhancements to the pedestal system.
> 
> Besides, aren't you emperor of this thread?





A sidecar for my donkey...ROTFL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've got another...



_*vaporizes all of The One Warlock's spoons*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A sidecar for my donkey...ROTFL!




Well, you wouldn't want to leave her....


BEHIND!

Badump-bump.

Thank you! Thank you! I'll be here all week with a riot shield behind the chicken wire...


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was well after my time. I played in 1993 and 1994.




So you played the 3.x system where each system had its own sety of subscreen and stuff.

VWE somehow got the rights to use Mechwarrior.  The graphics are much better but it became much more point-and-shoot.

Then D&B didn't renew the lease agreement so all the pods got pulled.  Most are privately owned now.  I _think_ there might be some ver. 2 or 3 pods in Cali, somewhere around the San Diego area.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*vaporizes all of The One Warlock's spoons*_




I have ladles, too. Phbbbbt!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You havent offended me.



I'm glad. I feel we have established a camaraderie here, and that makes me very happy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, you wouldn't want to leave her....
> 
> 
> BEHIND!
> 
> Badump-bump.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! I'll be here all week with a riot shield behind the chicken wire...





A riot shield behind the chicken wire? You play pretty good for a blind white boy.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I have ladles, too. Phbbbbt!



_*vaporives all of The One Warlock's ladles*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm glad. I feel we have established a camaraderie here, and that makes me very happy.





We're perfectly fine.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A riot shield behind the chicken wire? You play pretty good for a blind white boy.....




Apparently I need Patrick Swayze to go over and kick Frukathka in the Vaporizer...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We're perfectly fine.



Great.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Apparently I need Patrick Swayze to go over and kick Frukathka in the Vaporizer...





You got that...Im impressed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*vaporives all of The One Warlock's ladles*_




+Gets a fruitcake, hides brain scooping implements behind it's indestructible surface and completes the re-brainination.+


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Apparently I need Patrick Swayze to go over and kick Frukathka in the Vaporizer...



_*vaporizes Patrick Swayze*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*vaporizes Patrick Swayze*_




Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, I never got to any of the Virtual Worlds centers back in the day. And I kick myself occasionaly for it. But not too hard, since that probably means I'd dislocated my knees again....




I didn't start playing until after the VW centers closed and they started leasing the pods out to D&B's and other places.  I've met guys from the original Chicago site, though.  Very cool people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +Gets a fruitcake, hides brain scooping implements behind it's indestructible surface and completes the re-brainination.+



_*live grenade to fruitcake*_


_*BOOOM!*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You got that...Im impressed.




I aim to please, and have a broad range of media experience to meet the pop culture references of attractive women with cheescake weaknesses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?



Orlando Bloom? Works for my mom.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?



Chuck Norris?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*live grenade to fruitcake*_
> 
> 
> _*BOOOM!*_




+Fruitcake remains undamaged+

Don't worry, Patrick Swayze was behind the fruitcake with me. +Ties him up with a ribbon and bow and gives to Goldmoon+


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Orlando Bloom? Works for my mom.




Ewwww, no way.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?


----------



## The_Warlock

Silly Emperor, Fruitcakes are INVINCIBLE!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

>




Well that is a cute hat.....LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well that is a cute hat.....LOL




But it's all...floppy....


----------



## Heckler

BTW, Fru, you've got mail.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But it's all...floppy....




True, floppy does me no good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +Fruitcake remains undamaged+
> 
> Don't worry, Patrick Swayze was behind the fruitcake with me. +Ties him up with a ribbon and bow and gives to Goldmoon+



But, now I've got a clear shot!   

_*vaporizes Patrick Swayze and The_One_Warlock*_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?



I'd offer but I'm not that shallow.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nooooooo Now who will be my eye candy?




Sam Elliot?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> BTW, Fru, you've got mail.



I saw, thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sam Elliot?




He wasnt bad in that movie.....


----------



## megamania

???


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Silly Emperor, Fruitcakes are INVINCIBLE!!!



_*beams fruitcake into space*_


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But it's all...floppy....




Not Always...  

And those little bells can come in handy as well...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But, now I've got a clear shot!
> 
> _*vaporizes Patrick Swayze and The_One_Warlock*_




Sorry, Aeson already disintegrated me, I'm a Sith Spirit with Angry Red Glow (TM). The power of your vaporizer is insignificant compared to the Force (TM).


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He wasnt bad in that movie.....



He kicks ass in all the movies he's in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not Always...
> 
> And those little bells can come in handy as well...



The whistles too.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, Aeson already disintegrated me, I'm a Sith Spirit with Angry Red Glow (TM). The power of your vaporizer is insignificant compared to the Force (TM).



lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*beams fruitcake into space*_




Sorry, was a gold-pressed latinum fruitcake, can't be beamed...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The whistles too.




Im a no frills kind of gal. I dont need bells and whistles.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not Always...
> 
> And those little bells can come in handy as well...




So...at least she'll know when you are coming?

AND GOING!! AND GOING! I Said and going! It BURNS us, precious!!


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im a no frills kind of gal. I dont need bells and whistles.




But they're there for your pleasure.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> lol




PS, thanks for the disintegration, I knew it'd come in handy eventually...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So...at least she'll know when you are coming?
> 
> AND GOING!! AND GOING! I Said and going! It BURNS us, precious!!




I doubt I need bells to know when hes coming.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> But they're there for your pleasure.




Um, owwww.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I doubt I need bells to know when hes coming.




With that hat? Without a doubt!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> But they're there for your pleasure.




How considerate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, was a gold-pressed latinum fruitcake, can't be beamed...



fine, then.

_*hurls fruitcake out the window*_

Wait.......damn, I shouldn't have done that from the 13th floor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How considerate.




Once again...um, owwww, owwww, owwwww.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> fine, then.
> 
> _*hurls fruitcake out the window*_
> 
> Wait.......damn, I shouldn't have done that from the 13th story.




*WHUMP!*

I think you just killed a tank...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> fine, then.
> 
> _*hurls fruitcake out the window*_
> 
> Wait.......damn, I shouldn't have done that from the 13th story.




I bet that would make a sweet crater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *WHUMP!*
> 
> I think you just killed a tank...



WOOT! One less tank. The revolution is still alive!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *WHUMP!*
> 
> I think you just killed a tank...





There are no tanks here...


----------



## Aeson

Would you people go to bed or land a plane or something. I'd like to go to bed now. I don't want to leave. Stop talking and do something else.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you people go to bed or land a plane or something. I'd like to go to bed now. I don't want to leave. Stop talking and do something else.




I have landed several planes. Multitasking FTW!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There are no tanks here...




Oh, well, whatever it was, the keys were in it, and somebody can hear the alarm from the very deep hole...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you people go to bed or land a plane or something. I'd like to go to bed now. I don't want to leave. Stop talking and do something else.



Sorry, got nothing better to do. Besides, this place is a laugh riot, and I need all the laughing I can get.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There are no tanks here...




ummm...FUEL tank...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have landed several planes. Multitasking FTW!




And that's why we like you...keepin up AND keeping things airborne...

Or is that Keeping Aeson up and keeping things airborne?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have landed several planes. Multitasking FTW!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's why we like you...keepin up AND keeping things airborne...
> 
> Or is that Keeping Aeson up and keeping things airborne?



She's keeping me up alright.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's why we like you...keepin up AND keeping things airborne...
> 
> Or is that Keeping Aeson up?



His hopes, anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, well, whatever it was, the keys were in it, and somebody can hear the alarm from the very deep hole...




That might have been my truck....


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> ummm...FUEL tank...




Ok, I guess Ill give you that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> ummm...FUEL tank...



Big explosion. Chuck Norris would be impressed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, got nothing better to do. Besides, this place is a laugh riot, and I need all the laughing I can get.




Which is why I have the riot shield, and a FRUITCAKE, if SOMEONE hadn't used it in a recreation of physics tests at the Leaning Tower of Pisa...(gives the squirley eye to Frukathka)


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His hopes, anyway.





LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That might have been my truck....




+Points at Frukathka+ He did it....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His hopes, anyway.




I'll point out, based on the pedestal height, there's a LOT of hope in this thread...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +Points at Frukathka+ He did it....




Damnit, I just paid it off 4 months ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Which is why I have the riot shield, and a FRUITCAKE, if SOMEONE hadn't used it in a recreation of physics tests at the Leaning Tower of Pisa...(gives the squirley eye to Frukathka)








All that and *more*, baby!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Big explosion. Chuck Norris would be impressed.




Chuck is da man.  And in case someone hasn't seen it...

Chuck Norris Facts


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damnit, I just paid it off 4 months ago.



It was a Fuel Tanker. 

Tank Asplode!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Chuck is da man.  And in case someone hasn't seen it...
> 
> Chuck Norris Facts



It's been done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'll point out, based on the pedestal height, there's a LOT of hope in this thread...



12 miles high from the look of things....._damn_, thats a lot of stairs!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All that and *more*, baby!




Why are you doing that funny thing with your face?

*OH!* That IS your face....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> His hopes, anyway.



I don't get my hopes up when it comes to women. Not anymore.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 12 miles high from the look of things....._damn_, thats a lot of staris!




If you are seeing stairs, you are looking at the wrong pedestal...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 12 miles high from the look of things....._damn_, thats a lot of staris!




sure is...damn, how will I get down?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't get my hopes up when it comes to women. Not anymore.




Keep hope alive man, you'll get your chance!


----------



## Aeson

Good night everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why are you doing that funny thing with your face?
> 
> *OH!* That IS your face....



Mike Meyers face, not mine.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night everyone.




Good Night Aeson, sweet dreams.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> sure is...damn, how will I get down?




Ride with the donkey, I'm sure she knows how to Get Down, GET DOWN...(Hear the disco beat)


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mike Meyers face, not mine.




I thought his neck threw up....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night everyone.




Take care man...and remember to take that chance...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ride with the donkey, I'm sure she knows how to Get Down, GET DOWN...(Hear the disco beat)





WOOHOO! Play that funky music white boy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> sure is...damn, how will I get down?



Ferry. I just had a stream put in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought his neck threw up....




ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Night Aeson, sweet dreams.



Thanks, Sweet Cheeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought his neck threw up....


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ferry. I just had a stream put in.




A stream with a 12 mile drop? Holy hell, that would be fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! Play that funky music white boy!




NO! I've revealed the decade I was born in! Curses! Back to my hidden lair to plan anew!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> NO! I've revealed the decade I was born in! Curses! Back to my hidden lair to plan anew!





Bah, Im no spring chicken either...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ride with the donkey, I'm sure she knows how to Get Down, GET DOWN...(Hear the disco beat)



_*holds stereo high and blares Get Over It*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A stream with a 12 mile drop? Holy hell, that would be fun.



dang, I think I woke the ancient dead with that laugh.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> NO! I've revealed the decade I was born in! Curses! Back to my hidden lair to plan anew!



November 6th, 1972.

I peeked.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, Im no spring chicken either...




But you may have gotten my goat...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> dang, I think I woke the ancient dead with that laugh.....




Tell them Im sorry!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> November 6th, 1962.
> 
> I peeked.




SIXTY TWO??

That's so horribly wrong....

+goes to check profile+


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you may have gotten my goat...




Man, I already have to take care of this donkey. What am I supposed to do with a goat too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tell them Im sorry!



I did, they're still coming after me.

_*screams like a little girl and runs at warp factor 69 towards Fairfield, CA*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, I already have to take care of this donkey. What am I supposed to do with a goat too?




Well, he likes to butt...(thinks carefully)

I'm quitting while I'm ahead...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SIXTY TWO??
> 
> That's so horribly wrong....
> 
> +goes to check profile+



fixed it. was off by -10 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, I already have to take care of this donkey. What am I supposed to do with a goat too?



I hope you aren't a vegetarian.


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SIXTY TWO??
> 
> That's so horribly wrong....
> 
> +goes to check profile+




Ok, either you have Numeric Dyslexia, Frukathka, or you're trying to make me seem more experienced and leather-like than I really am.

SEVENTY-two...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope you aren't a vegetarian.




Oh hells no, I love steak. Goat steak however......


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> fixed it. was off by -10 years.




Phew! Was worried someone was using a time ray on me while I was busy mourning my fruitcake...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he likes to butt...(thinks carefully)
> 
> I'm quitting while I'm ahead...



Yeah, you don't want to end up like this guy:


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh hells no, I love steak. Goat steak however......




No, just goat...

Another check box on the "She's Perfect" survey filled in. I'm keeping notes for Aeson...yes, yes, that's what I'm doing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Phew! Was worried someone was using a time ray on me while I was busy mourning my fruitcake...



Nope, no time ray.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> fixed it. was off by -10 years.




Dammit!  That makes me the oldest.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, you don't want to end up like this guy:




No kidding...I sure don't want Frank Oz's hand....dammit...quitting while ahead again...


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dammit!  That makes me the oldest.




Just remember, with experience, not age, comes wisdom...

Oh, that's not an uplifting remark in these circumstances, is it? +goes back to the Hallmark card section+


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dammit!  That makes me the oldest.




+Gives Sympathy Card+

"You're old!" +Card opens+ "At least you're not dead!"


----------



## megamania

37.75


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +Gives Sympathy Card+
> 
> "You're old!" +Card opens+ "At least you're not dead!"



QFT!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 37.75



Are you con-fuse-ed?


----------



## Heckler

Actually, raising goats for food is becoming more popular.  They eat anything, and they're the one domestic herd animal that isn't not eaten by any religion.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> 37.75





Swubu?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, raising goats for food is becoming more popular.  They eat anything, and they're the one domestic herd animal that isn't not eaten by any religion.




Learn something new everyday. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +Gives Sympathy Card+
> 
> "You're old!" +Card opens+ "At least you're not dead!"




Thanks, buddy.  I knew I could count on you to make me feel better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Thanks, buddy.  I knew I could count on you to make me feel better.




In such instances, a silver lining is always better than a silk or satin lining...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Learn something new everyday. That's pretty cool.




You learn these things when you stay up so late there's nothing on TV except the morning Farm News Report.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In such instances, a silver lining is always better than a silk or satin lining...



Clouds are nice too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, THAT's "Teh suxxorS", as the leet speakers would say...

There's nothing quite as thrilling as discovering the fan INSIDE your upstairs air conditioner has decided to ignore the ON command when it's 85 in your bedroom at 2 in morning, and having to disassemble the front, unstick whatever has stuck it, and then discover that while you've made it work, it now makes your upstairs sound like you have a 57 Chevy idling in your bathroom.

I hate entropy.


----------



## The_Warlock

I also hate bleeding on my air conditioner after cutting myself disassembling it. 

At least there are thunderstorms rolling in...small blessings at least...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Take care man...and remember to take that chance...



I've been taking all kinds of chances. Ask Goldmoon and sedarfairy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been taking all kinds of chances. Ask Goldmoon and sedarfairy.





Oh REALLLLLLLY.....I'd say "do tell," but gentlemen don't....

Going back to get some actual sleep rather than air conditioner mechanic snoozing...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh REALLLLLLLY.....I'd say "do tell," but gentlemen don't....
> 
> Going back to get some actual sleep rather than air conditioner mechanic snoozing...



That is correct. Then again you can see my efforts in my posts.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ....It BURNS us, precious!!




[Waggles finger at warlock.]

Shame!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Waggles finger at warlock.]
> 
> Shame!




No Shame, No Conscience. Your waggle has no power over me. 

There was a psychology estimate that between 7 and 10 percent of the human population don't have a conscience, as defined in psychological texts. 

I guess that means I'm somewhere in the 90th percentile...chuckle


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In such instances, a silver lining is always better than a silk or satin lining...





silver lining around that cloud?   That's lightning.   Storm is coming.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No Shame, No Conscience. Your waggle has no power over me.
> 
> There was a psychology estimate that between 7 and 10 percent of the human population don't have a conscience, as defined in psychological texts.
> 
> I guess that means I'm somewhere in the 90th percentile...chuckle





7 to 10 % of people are lawyers and / or tax people.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No Shame, No Conscience. Your waggle has no power over me.
> 
> There was a psychology estimate that between 7 and 10 percent of the human population don't have a conscience, as defined in psychological texts.
> 
> I guess that means I'm somewhere in the 90th percentile...chuckle




Phooey on that. I don't put much stock in "contemporary psychological tests" or definitions or whatnot. 

'Sides ... I was poking at you in fun. Not necessarily trying to rouse your conscience. 

I generally try not to do that in here, admittedly, and I am rather loathe to do it in "real life" as well.  :\ 

One of those things, I 'spose. Won't go into it right now.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 7 to 10 % of people are lawyers and / or tax people.




Ah ha! 

Nice to see you speaking again Mega.


----------



## megamania

couldn't resist.   I truely HATE lawyers and finianial type people.


beyond that.... I'm irritated enough just to lurk for a while....


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> 7 to 10 % of people are lawyers and / or tax people.




Hee hee hee, Why won't a Shark bite a lawyer?

Professional Courtesy!

I love that joke.


----------



## Mycanid

Bummer ... sorry to hear you are upset and all. Hope things calm down for you, yes?

Lawyers don't actually bother me as such, nor financial sorts. It's the dishonest ones that upset me more than anything else. I have known several honest lawyers and financiers who are real good folks. 

Still, I know what you mean....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey on that. I don't put much stock in "contemporary psychological tests" or definitions or whatnot.
> 
> 'Sides ... I was poking at you in fun. Not necessarily trying to rouse your conscience.
> 
> I generally try not to do that in here, admittedly, and I am rather loathe to do it in "real life" as well.  :\
> 
> One of those things, I 'spose. Won't go into it right now.




Don't worry, you may assume that everything said and responded to in here I do so assuming amusement as the primary function. I just happen to be the Straight Man with the Dead Pan expression in most conversations. 

Until I have my Dew, then, then I can become the ultimate Quipmeister!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee, Why won't a Shark bite a lawyer?
> 
> Professional Courtesy!
> 
> I love that joke.




wahn wahn wahn waahhhnnnn.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you may assume that everything said and responded to in here I do so assuming amusement as the primary function. I just happen to be the Straight Man with the Dead Pan expression in most conversations.
> 
> Until I have my Dew, then, then I can become the ultimate Quipmeister!




Ah ... you remind me of an old friend of mine in more ways than one sir. Guess that's one of the reasons for all the questions!    He was the same.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bummer ... sorry to hear you are upset and all. Hope things calm down for you, yes?
> 
> Lawyers don't actually bother me as such, nor financial sorts. It's the dishonest ones that upset me more than anything else. I have known several honest lawyers and financiers who are real good folks.
> 
> Still, I know what you mean....




Same here. Have a step-brother who's a lawyer, he's not too bad. 

Whatever's up Megamania, hope it resolves to your satisfaction.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ... you remind me of an old friend of mine in more ways than one sir. Guess that's one of the reasons for all the questions!    He was the same.




Makes sense then. Most amusing recent version of this was a one shot supers run - I ended up with the Wally West version of The Flash. Between the gales of mirth from the other players I was informed that the fast and furious quips and corny bravado was right on. 

My blood was as liquid sugar at the time...


----------



## Mycanid

Say warlock ... uhh ... your name isn't Kevin, is it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say warlock ... uhh ... your name isn't Kevin, is it?




Nope. My names begin at the beginning of the alphabet. So, unless you know a second strange individual who matches the prior info download with a first name beginning with A, it isn't me.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... I was about to get REAL suspicious there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... I was about to get REAL suspicious there.




No worries. Well, I probably would've started to get suspicious too, if my name were Kevin. I mean, to think no one would've told me before now. Talk about conspiracy theory.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I hadn't thought about it that way.

Well, it's especially good because I think the Kevin I thought you might have been may be dead.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I hadn't thought about it that way.
> 
> Well, it's especially good because I think the Kevin I thought you might have been may be dead.




Oooookaaaay, that would've been CREEPY.

+poke+ +poke+

Nope, not dead. And name doesn't start with a K. I'm SAFE!


----------



## Mycanid

Gotcha!

  

ROFL!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!!!




For that sir, you may need to be pan-seared with a little garlic...


----------



## Mycanid

[wipes the tears out of his eyes and tries to straighten out his all-too-grinning face, which is beginning to hurt]

S'okay, s'okay. Sorry, sorry. I apologize.

[Calms down ... a little.]

If only you understood. You responded EXACTLY the way Kevin would when I would say similiar things to him. I could almost hear his voice through the post! Surreal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [wipes the tears out of his eyes and tries to straighten out his all-too-grinning face, which is beginning to hurt]
> 
> S'okay, s'okay. Sorry, sorry. I apologize.
> 
> [Calms down ... a little.]
> 
> If only you understood. You responded EXACTLY the way Kevin would when I would say similiar things to him. I could almost hear his voice through the post! Surreal.




Ooooooh! Does this mean I'm a doppelganger? I always wanted to be a doppelganger. (Runs off in search of people to read their minds and pretend to be other people....wheeeeeeeee)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ooooooh! Does this mean I'm a doppelganger? I always wanted to be a doppelganger. (Runs off in search of people to read their minds and pretend to be other people....wheeeeeeeee)



Are you sedarfairy's doppleganger? She might want to talk to you with sharp pointy sticks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you sedarfairy's doppleganger? She might want to talk to you with sharp pointy sticks.





Hmmm, probably not, at least, I don't think I am. Maybe I'm a doppelganger with amnesia. Besides, I only like sharp pointy sticks when I'm doing the pointy sticking.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In such instances, a silver lining is always better than a silk or satin lining...




But silk and satin make better bedsheets!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But silk and satin make better bedsheets!



They make pretty good restraints also.


----------



## Aeson

Where is everyone? Going out and getting drunk and or laid?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got back from movies an dinner. I'm now caught up with this hive.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just got back from movies an dinner. I'm now caught up with this hive.



What did you see? Spidey?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you see? Spidey?



Yeppers. On the IMAX no less.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeppers. On the IMAX no less.



Any good?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone? Going out and getting drunk and or laid?




Ill take a little of both.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any good?



You know, I've caught a few replies in the spoilers thread and despite the negative responses it is getting, it totally blew me away. I want 4 t o be out in 3 months, not 3 years.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill take a little of both.



Tease.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill take a little of both.



I'll take  half and half.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any good?




I wasnt very pleased with it. It tried to be dark but then there was that "goofy" montage with peter, that killed it for me. On the plus side Toby Maguire looked sexy in that black (non-spidey) suit and Bryce Dallas Howard as smoking as Gwen Stacey!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tease.




Only cause I know you love it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only cause I know you love it.



I do but I'd like a payoff at some point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only cause I know you love it.



_*swoon*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*swoon*_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt very pleased with it. It tried to be dark but then there was that "goofy" montage with peter, that killed it for me. On the plus side Toby Maguire looked sexy in that black (non-spidey) suit and Bryce Dallas Howard as smoking as Gwen Stacey!



Did you see it with Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you see it with Fru?



Nope. I took a flight back from Fairfield early this morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. I took a flight back from Fairfield early this morning.




Fairfield does not have an airport.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fairfield does not have an airport.



I stowed aboard a fighter with a parachute and jumped when it was over AZ.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I stowed aboard a fighter with a parachute and jumped when it was over AZ.




We dont have fighters here at Travis AFB, try again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We dont have fighters here at Travis AFB, try again.



I meant that as a generis term. It was a C-17 Globemaster III cargo aircraft I jumped from.


----------



## Aeson

You got caught. Own up to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant that as a generis term. It was a C-17 Globemaster III cargo aircraft I jumped from.




Ok, but a C-17 is not by any means a fighter aircraft. Sorry, Im a stickler for aircraft types. It comes with the job.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You got caught. Own up to it.



Whats caught? If caught was crackers my cat would be fat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, but a C-17 is not by any means a fighter aircraft. Sorry, Im a stickler for aircraft types. It comes with the job.



I'll keep that in mind; and reference the Travis AFB site more often.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats caught? If caught was crackers my cat would be fat.




Im just going to pretend that made sense and move on.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im just going to pretend that made sense and move on.



Good idea.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind; and reference the Travis AFB site more often.




The "C" in C-17 stands for Cargo. Its also considered a "Heavy" aircraft. Bonus points if you can tell me what classifies an aircrafy as "Heavy" (No it doesnt mean my ass is on board)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The "C" in C-17 stands for Cargo. Its also considered a "Heavy" aircraft. Bonus points if you can tell me what classifies an aircrafy as "Heavy" (No it doesnt mean my ass is on board)



You're very proud of your ass. One day you'll have to show it to me..err..us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're very proud of your ass. One day you'll have to show it to me..err..us.




Want to see the goat I acquired last night too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im just going to pretend that made sense and move on.



Paraphrased from Spiderman 2.

Mr. Aziz: Rent?
Peter: Hi.
Mr. Aziz: Whats hi? Can I spend it? 
Peter: I get paid at the end of the week, I promise I'll pay you then
Mr. Aziz: If promises were crackers my daughter would be fat.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Paraphrased from Spiderman 2.
> 
> Mr. Aziz: Rent?
> Peter: Hi.
> Mr. Aziz: Whats hi? Can I spend it?
> Peter: I get paid at the end of the week, I promise I'll pay you then
> Mr. Aziz: If promises were crackers my daughter would be fat.




I guess I missed that part.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Want to see the goat I acquired last night too?



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is that a euphemism?




Someone on one of these threads gave me a goat last night. Im acquiring a farm slowly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The "C" in C-17 stands for Cargo. Its also considered a "Heavy" aircraft. Bonus points if you can tell me what classifies an aircrafy as "Heavy" (No it doesnt mean my ass is on board)



The heavy bomber is generally considered to be any design that delivers 8,000 lb (4 t) of bombs or more on distant targets. 

I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The heavy bomber is generally considered to be any design that delivers 8,000 lb (4 t) of bombs or more on distant targets.
> 
> I think.




Nope. The C-17 is not a bomber anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess I missed that part.



I also recently watched the movie, like two weeks ago.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Someone on one of these threads gave me a goat last night. Im acquiring a farm slowly...



I know. I remember.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I remember.




Where am I supposed to keep all these animals. Last thing I want is a George Orwell nightmare.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*gives Goldmoon a duck*_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Where am I supposed to keep all these animals. Last thing I want is a George Orwell nightmare.



It sounds like your butt is big enough you can keep them there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*gives Goldmoon a duck*_




Well, at least I can eat that...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It sounds like your butt is big enough you can keep them there.




Smack yourself in the back of the head for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It sounds like your butt is big enough you can keep them there.



You've been watching too much Drawn Together.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Smack yourself in the back of the head for me.



*smack self in the back of the head*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, at least I can eat that...



_*gives Goldmoon a goose*_

_*goose honks*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *smack self in the back of the head*



Thats a good Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*gives Goldmoon a goose*_
> 
> _*goose honks*_




Ok, Ill get out my tools and build a pen in the back yard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, Ill get out my tools and build a pen in the back yard.



_*two snakes slither into Goldmoon's backyard*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*two snakes slither into Goldmoon's backyard*_




Ok, I have to kill them so they dont eat my duck and goose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to kill them so they dont eat my duck and goose.



_*snakes lay eggs and slither off*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*snakes lay eggs and slither off*_




Ive just mailed you the eggs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive just mailed you the eggs.



Why'd you do that?   You could've milked the hatchlings for poison.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why'd you do that?   You could've milked the hatchlings for poison.




I dont want snakes in my backyard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want snakes in my backyard.



Keep em in a glass cage.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want snakes in my backyard.



That's not what they say down at the NCO club.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not what they say down at the NCO club.



What do they say?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not what they say down at the NCO club.





Ooooo, smack yourself again.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do they say?



It's not grandma friendly.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do they say?




Thay say "Damn she dances good for a tall skinny white girl"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not grandma friendly.



Link it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, smack yourself again.



Remember those buttons? Are they getting pushed yet?


*slaps self again*


----------



## Goldmoon

Whoa, earlier I cut up an entire pineapple and put it in the fridge. I just ate the whole thing....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thay say "Damn she dances good for a tall skinny white girl"



She sure can _bust_ a move.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whoa, earlier I cut up an entire pineapple and put it in the fridge. I just ate the whole thing....



 Schnike.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She sure can _bust_ a move.




That was bad, youre not keeping _abreast_ of the latest puns.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whoa, earlier I cut up an entire pineapple and put it in the fridge. I just ate the whole thing....



fresh pineapple. Delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was bad, youre not keeping _abreast_ of the latest puns.



 Bad in good way, or bad in a bad way?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bad in good way, or bad in a bad way?




Bad in a bad way....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bad in a bad way....



All right, I'll lay of the punnery.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bad in a bad way....



At least he's trying.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least he's trying.




True.


----------



## Heckler

Sol what're you boobs talking about tonight?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sol what're you boobs talking about tonight?



ass lots and lots of ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> ass lots and lots of ass.



and other parts of human anatomy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sol what're you boobs talking about tonight?




The boobs are talking about my boobs as a matter of fact. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The boobs are talking about my boobs as a matter of fact. LOL



_*looks high, looks low*_

 

Where can I find 'em?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*looks high, looks low*_
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find 'em?





As luck would have it there right here with me, safe from your prying eyes and wondering hands.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As luck would have it there right here with me, safe from your prying eyes and wondering hands.



My hands may wander, but never wonder. Hands don't have brains in them.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The boobs are talking about my boobs as a matter of fact. LOL




Who you calling a boob?


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As luck would have it there right here with me, safe from your prying eyes and wondering hands.



*pulls back a nub.*  

Dang she's quick with that sword.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The boobs are talking about my boobs as a matter of fact. LOL




Shouldn't that be in the "Big or Small" thread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang she's quick with that sword.



Thats cause she knows how to use it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My hands may wander, but never wonder. Hands don't have brains in them.




I see the typo police are here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be in the "Big or Small" thread?



Here, there, anywhere is fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see the typo police are here.



I'm not them. I work for a private corporation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats cause she knows how to use it.




And Im not afraid to either...lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And Im not afraid to either...lol



And she wonders why I'm in love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And she wonders why I'm in love.



Regardless, we are both pining after her. This is not healthy.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Regardless, we are both pining after her. This is not healthy.



I don't blame you for dropping out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't blame you for dropping out.



I'm not dropping out; as a matter of fact I'm doing the opposite.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not dropping out; as a matter of fact I'm doing the opposite.



Pining for yourself?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pining for yourself?




He's pining for the fjords!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pining for yourself?



Whats the opposite of out? In.

Therefore the opposite of dropping out is dropping in. 

Sheesh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> He's pining for the fjords!



I don't like fjords.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't like fjords.




Fjord-hater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Fjord-hater.



I don't like them all that much IRL. But they are plentiful in my homebrew. There are many a dwarven enclave built into fjord walls.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't like them all that much IRL. But they are plentiful in my homebrew. There are many a dwarven enclave built into fjord walls.




Dwarven fjords?!

So now its a racial thing?

Fine.  I'm calling Fjesse Fjackson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dwarven fjords?!
> 
> So now its a racial thing?



Part of the flavor of my world. I thought you'd be pleased to know this tidbit.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Part of the flavor of my world. I thought you'd be pleased to know this tidbit.




Dwarven fjord flavor?

Sounds nasty.


----------



## megamania

hurrrrm........


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> hurrrrm........



A man of few words but they have great meaning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dwarven fjord flavor?
> 
> Sounds nasty.



Like supplemental fluff. 

Please make the connection, if you don't I'm gonna have a conniption fit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And she wonders why I'm in love.




I do wonder actually, love is a strong word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A man of few words but they have great meaning.



I think hes trying to pass wind.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like supplemental fluff.
> 
> Please make the connection, if you don't I'm gonna have a conniption fit.




I have no idea what you're talking about.  

How do you even know what Dwarven flavor is like?  Have you ever eaten Dwarf?  I bet they're tough and gristly.  Am I right?  Try them with apple butter, I bet that'll help.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do wonder actually, love is a strong word.



I don't mean anything by it. It sounded like the right fit at the moment.


----------



## Goldmoon

Whats a Fjord?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> How do you even know what Dwarven flavor is like?



I've read Races of Stone from cover to cover, four times! Thats how I know.

Now stop goofing off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats a Fjord?



From dictionary.com:

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
fjord      /fyɔrd, fyoʊrd; Norw. fyoʊr, fyʊər/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[fyawrd, fyohrd; Norw. fyohr, fyoor] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 

–noun 

1. a long, narrow arm of the sea bordered by steep cliffs: usually formed by glacial erosion.  

2. (in Scandinavia) a bay.  

Also, fiord.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: < Norw; see firth] 

—Related forms

fjordic, adjective 

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats a Fjord?




A deep, narrow bay, usually cut into moutainous coastline by sea and glaciers, if I remember my geography and geology...


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats a Fjord?




Fjordipedia is your friend!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats a Fjord?



A car.


----------



## megamania

As some of you noticed I have come to hate life (again).  So.... what makes it good again?   I forget.


----------



## Aeson

Couldn't you geeks wait for the joke before you come in with the definition?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've read Races of Stone from cover to cover, four times! Thats how I know.
> 
> Now stop goofing off.




Killjoy.  

Waitaminute!  Races of Stone?!  How does that work?  They're pretty immobile, aren't they...?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> As some of you noticed I have come to hate life (again).  So.... what makes it good again?   I forget.



To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Killjoy.
> 
> Waitaminute!  Races of Stone?!  How does that work?  They're pretty immobile, aren't they...?



See folks, thats why he's the Heckler and the rest of us arent!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A car.



Actually, I believe that is spelled: Ford.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Couldn't you geeks wait for the joke before you come in with the definition?




Geeks?!

Who let geeks in here?!


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> As some of you noticed I have come to hate life (again).  So.... what makes it good again?   I forget.




Guinness and Girl scout thin mints!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Killjoy.
> 
> Waitaminute!  Races of Stone?!  How does that work?  They're pretty immobile, aren't they...?



Heckler?!   

It.

Is.

A.

Book!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Killjoy.
> 
> Waitaminute!  Races of Stone?!  How does that work?  They're pretty immobile, aren't they...?



It's a race I think i could win.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Guinness and Girl scout thin mints!



Oh, those thin mints are teh goodness.


----------



## Heckler

Fnord.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, those thin mints are teh goodness.




The girl scouts would mail them to us when I was in Baghdad. I would eat a whole box at a time.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler?!
> 
> It.
> 
> Is.
> 
> A.
> 
> Book!!!!!!




LMAO


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> As some of you noticed I have come to hate life (again).  So.... what makes it good again?   I forget.




Ignoring the idiots. Realising what you can change and what you can't, and leaving the worry about what you can't behind. Enjoying the sights of pretty girls, laughing children, and all you can eat Chinese Buffets.

Chocolate, games with friends, and coming on in and laughing with other people who need to forget about the world for a while.

You wanna? I think there's plenty of space here. I mean, we've got room for Goldmoon's donkey...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Fnord.



Ia Ia, Ftaghn!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Fnord.




No, that's Pinky, not a bay.

But, rubber culottes chafe me so...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a race I think i could win.



Yeah, if you're slow enough.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The boobs are talking about my boobs as a matter of fact. LOL




Wait...I missed that discussion? Dammit. Again with the socializing and playing games...when there was talk of boobs!?!?! Must re-prioritize life...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, that's Pinky, not a bay.
> 
> But, rubber culottes chafe me so...




Again, I will just pretend that made perfect sense and move on!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Again, I will just pretend that made perfect sense and move on!




Animaniacs - Pinky and The Brain - Brain's query about what they were going to do that night (Take over the world) was always met with an improbable and confusing statement by Pinky. His favorite exclamations when excited were "NOB!" and "FNord!"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Animaniacs - Pinky and The Brain - Brain's query about what they were going to do that night (Take over the world) was always met with an improbable and confusing statement by Pinky. His favorite exclamations when excited were "NOB!" and "FNord!"





Ahhhh, now I get it.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, that's Pinky, not a bay.
> 
> But, rubber culottes chafe me so...




Actually, Wiki says Pinky is a fjord, not a fnord.

Also has the Monty Python reference.

Fjord

Fnord


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, Wiki says Pinky is a fjord, not a fnord.
> 
> Also has the Monty Python reference.
> 
> Fjord
> 
> Fnord




Wiki can't be trusted, there's people like us who are allowed to edit it. I mean, really now...


----------



## megamania

in truth I have felt very shut out here as of late.  Most is due to the fact I am always working so I can only visit here for 10 minutes here and 20 there.   I am no longer part of the conversation nor the hive.

This was the last place I had left for support and I feel like I knee'd.   Go about your talks of boobs, asses and dwarves with accents.......


I need to find a life....... one i can control or at least keep up with.....


Fru, Aeson.....   thankyou for putting up with my crap over the past few months ... everyone else that is fairly new....enjoy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, now I get it.




I figured you would....you are a smart cookie.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> in truth I have felt very shut out here as of late.  Most is due to the fact I am always working so I can only visit here for 10 minutes here and 20 there.   I am no longer part of the conversation nor the hive.
> 
> This was the last place I had left for support and I feel like I knee'd.   Go about your talks of boobs, asses and dwarves with accents.......
> 
> 
> I need to find a life....... one i can control or at least keep up with.....
> 
> 
> Fru, Aeson.....   thankyou for putting up with my crap over the past few months ... everyone else that is fairly new....enjoy.




*givea Mega a hug*

Awwwww, stay with us.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> everyone else that is fairly new....enjoy.




I may be new, but other oldbies think highly of you...I'd be happy to get to know another Hiver, but that's your call. 

Fare you well if it isn't...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *givea Mega a hug*
> 
> Awwwww, stay with us.





What she said, but with less hugging. I can give you a manly punch of friendship to the shoulder though?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What she said, but with less hugging. I can give you a manly punch of friendship to the shoulder though?



Personally, I like hugs.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> in truth I have felt very shut out here as of late.  Most is due to the fact I am always working so I can only visit here for 10 minutes here and 20 there.   I am no longer part of the conversation nor the hive.
> 
> This was the last place I had left for support and I feel like I knee'd.   Go about your talks of boobs, asses and dwarves with accents.......
> 
> 
> I need to find a life....... one i can control or at least keep up with.....
> 
> 
> Fru, Aeson.....   thankyou for putting up with my crap over the past few months ... everyone else that is fairly new....enjoy.



Mega you're always a part of the hive. You're in a bad spot at the moment. This should be a place to forget about all of that. Take a break if you need one. Come back and be ready to be part of the hive again.


----------



## Heckler

Mega, maybe you just need to step away for a while and get reality straightened out.  We all need to do that once in a while.  We'll be here when you're ready to come back.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I like hugs.




I do too. But only to friends, family, and those I trust. I have to get to know a person before they are allowed in my personal space.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I do too. But only to friends, family, and those I trust. I have to get to know a person before they are allowed in my personal space.



Perfectly understandable. I'm the same way.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wiki can't be trusted, there's people like us who are allowed to edit it. I mean, really now...




Just did some googling on Pinky's fjord/fnord and there are multiple sources for both.  This has me oddly intrigued and bears further investigation at a later date.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just did some googling on Pinky's fjord/fnord and there are multiple sources for both.  This has me oddly intrigued and bears further investigation at a later date.




Indeed, there must be one, inescapable Pinky Truth...the search has begun...


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just did some googling on Pinky's fjord/fnord and there are multiple sources for both.  This has me oddly intrigued and bears further investigation at a later date.




I've done as much as I can for now...and it seems that fjord is episode specific, but I can't find any specifics. I swear it was fnord, but that has completely different connotations based on the search engine finds. May have to track down actual episodes and watch....


----------



## Mycanid

Poor Mega.   

Life can be tough sometimes....

I sure hope he pulls through this one and comes around a little more. Even if he is not able to keep up (and neither am I) I must admit I am always cheered whenever he pokes his head in the threads and says hello. Seriously.


----------



## Aeson

He goes through these spells. He'll be back and posting a storm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He goes through these spells. He'll be back and posting a storm.



Storm Post, Post Storm?

A spell?  :strokes beard thoughtfully:


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe a magic item?

You have lightning rods ... what about a storm post?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe a magic item?
> 
> You have lightning rods ... what about a storm post?  :\



Theres a thought. Damn, I need the MIC, and soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Theres a though. Damn, I need the MIC, and soon.




MIC? And this is?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> MIC? And this is?



Magic Item Compendium


----------



## Mycanid

Ahh ... I remember now.   

Okay ... the brain cells were NOT working on that one.


----------



## jonesy

"There is no spoon."

"So what, I'm supposed to eat this soup with a fork? What kind of stupid virtuality is this anyway?"

"Now there is no soup either."

"Noooo!"


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there jonesy! Second level! Congrats.

When you get to third level you are allowed utensils.

Otherwise, tip the bowl, and continue to suck on the soup!


----------



## jonesy

If a first served mime fell in a come first shopping mall and nobody was there to see it rolling stones would there be a will for a way to gather moss for a tree to fall into a hole dug to sow as to reap when spade is a spade who laughs first?


----------



## Mycanid

Just spoke with a vampiric, sentient tumbleweed precisely about this the other day and he said the answer depended on how far the woodchuck hurled the log.  :\


----------



## jonesy

A sentient vampire tumbleweed? Hope you didn't let it stick it to you...


----------



## Mycanid

Actually it was my favorite old Gamma World (1e and such) character I used.

It's name was rawhide!   

One time he launched into combat, missed his foe with a disastrous failure, and got stuck on the side of a wooden house. Very embarrassing. He couldn't unstick himself from the wood.  :\ 

But when he went into combat he used to sing: "Rollin, rollin, rollin!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oy, wus happenin' then?


----------



## jonesy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy, wus happenin' then?



Dem whatsits been doin the thingamabobby out backlike with the rest o th' bunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Dem whatsits been doin the thingamabobby out backlike with the rest o th' bunch.



They're a wily bunch, alright. They'd better get inside, and soon.


----------



## jonesy

And now a haiku
recites a clever story
oh look, some weather.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually it was my favorite old Gamma World (1e and such) character I used.
> 
> It's name was rawhide!
> 
> One time he launched into combat, missed his foe with a disastrous failure, and got stuck on the side of a wooden house. Very embarrassing. He couldn't unstick himself from the wood.  :\
> 
> But when he went into combat he used to sing: "Rollin, rollin, rollin!"





oh

my

god

that is terrible !  LOL!!!!


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> And now a haiku
> recites a clever story
> oh look, some weather.





and its killin' ma knees!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Bad knees, eh? I know that feeling. Mine don't ever hurt from the weather. But I do creak audibly going up stairs.


----------



## megamania

I was fine until noon.  Then they hurt a bit.

At one they hurt a lot

At 1:30 I almost fell over.


Even with ice they hurt now.   I hate getting old.


----------



## megamania

YAHOO BUCKAROO!









i just needed to get that off my chest.....


----------



## megamania

Sooooooo....where are folks....?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sooooooo....where are folks....?




Just got home a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, you finally got a new Avatar, Mega.  What's the pic of?


----------



## megamania

After several attempts at putting images of my own I opted for Machenus from the avatar directory they offer here.   scaled and mexchanical... shouting...yeah...that's me


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just got home a few minutes ago.





I didn't go to work today.  Its still hard to walk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sooooooo....where are folks....?



I was on amazon.com shopping for Dragonlance RPG books.


----------



## megamania

I want but after seeing the Night Below figures.... I gotta save for that first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I want....<snip>



Want what? It got confusing after the fisrt two words, minust the part on saving for Night Below that is.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> I want < some DL books for 3.0/3.5> but after seeing the Night Below figures.... I gotta save for that first.





is that better


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> is that better



yuppers. Which books did you specifically want?


----------



## megamania

I only have the monster book.   I'm not even sure what is out there at this point.  The towers of sorcerery sound good.

I have many of the 2nd ed. books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure what is out there at this point.



This'll help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I only have the monster book.



Original or Revised?


----------



## Dog Moon

Eh.  Never really been a big fan of Dragonlance, though some of the novel books are interesting.

Especially kender.  Ick.  My hat of kender knows no limits.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eh.  Never really been a big fan of Dragonlance, though some of the novel books are interesting.
> 
> Especially kender.  Ick.  My hat of kender knows no limits.



You have a hat made from kender skin?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You have a hat made from kender skin?!




Read hat=hate.

And you'll feel less confused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Read hat=hate.
> 
> And you'll feel less confused.



I knew that. It was a joke, prolly a bad one though.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Original or Revised?





I was not aware of a difference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was not aware of a difference.




Original









Revised


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> oh
> 
> my
> 
> god
> 
> that is terrible !  LOL!!!!




Ya see Mega ... you appreciate it b/c of your excellent taste!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I knew that. It was a joke, prolly a bad one though.




Yeah it was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah it was.



Mike Meyers as Fat Bastard impresiion:
Sorry.


----------



## jonesy

"So, what's that thing then?"

"It's my white gorilla."

"And why do have a gorilla?"

"It's in case anyone ever tries to rob me."

"You mean it beats them up?"

"No, it holds my wallet."

"And how's that working out for you?"

"I'm still trying to figure out how to make him give the wallet back to me when I need to buy something."

"So, doh?"

"Doh."


----------



## Mycanid

And ... a good afternoon to you too jonesy.

When I read this for some reason the dual gorilla thief car-gettaway attempt in the Pink Panther movie came to mind for some reason.  :\


----------



## jonesy

The grey teddybears of the mind lost in a blizzard are fumbling towards the exit on the mountain of the ocean below the city of light forgotten ever after by the faded dreams of the sun inside a piece of paper flying falling closer to the running giraffe painting in the museum built on the ruins of a citadel broken by the wrath of strawberry muffins.


----------



## Mycanid

Alas ... hoodathunk resonances still waft through the pleasure dome of ice....  :\


----------

